# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Μαρίνα [Marina - Green Ace]

## makism87

xathikan kai i agones grammes i epidotoumenes tota!!!!!!malon 15/1/2007 denoyme

----------


## makism87

xathikan kai i agones grammes i epidotoumenes tora!!!!!!malon 15/1/2007 denoyme

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Μεχρι 12/1 υπαρχει η αγονη της Δωδεκανησου , μετα ισως δεν εχει βγει το προγραμμα ακομα , δεν νομιζω να δεσει πριν βγει το Ραδανθη παγανια ....

----------


## makism87

> Μεχρι 12/1 υπαρχει η αγονη της Δωδεκανησου , μετα ισως δεν εχει βγει το προγραμμα ακομα , δεν νομιζω να δεσει πριν βγει το Ραδανθη παγανια ....


emis perimenoume to dimitroula vgeni 30/1  ...giati ligoune ta xartia file mou

----------


## noulos

Εμαθα ότι γύρω στις 15/1 είναι προγραμματισμένο να σταματήσει για επισκευη, αλλά υπάρχει περίπτωση να το καθυστερήσουν μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα.

----------


## George

Εγώ πάλι έμαθα ότι θα δέσει τέλος αυτού του μήνα και χρόνου :Cool:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να βάλουμε και δύο φώτο του πλοίου μιας και δεν υπάρχει καμμία (ανεπίτρεπτον !!! :Razz: ) στο thread του.

*Καλοκαίρι 2007 στα 200άρια.....*

MARINA_1.jpg

*και μια ...χριστουγεννιάτικη, την Κυριακή που μας πέρασε, παρέα με τον Διαγόρα, στο ντοκ 3.*  :Smile: 

MARINA_2.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν ο καπτα-Μάκης ήταν ο οδηγός των εξελήξεων και της ποιότητας! Μία κατάσταση που ελπίζουμε σύντομα να επαναληφθεί...
Το Μαρίνα την πρώτη του ημέρα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά μετά το πέρας της μετασκευής του!!!
Μία εξαιρετική φώτο του Θ. Μηνιάτη
Picture 322.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Kαπου στο 1996 ηταν?

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Ανοιχτα της Ιου το ΜΑΡΙΝΑΚΙ αυτη τη στιγμη , φανταζομαι οτι καλοπερνα το πληρωμα μεσα σημερα απο τη θαλασσιτσα που τρωει ........
Μαλλον Κω Ροδο θα κανει......

----------


## giannisk88

> Όταν ο καπτα-Μάκης ήταν ο οδηγός των εξελήξεων και της ποιότητας! Μία κατάσταση που ελπίζουμε σύντομα να επαναληφθεί...
> Το Μαρίνα την πρώτη του ημέρα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά μετά το πέρας της μετασκευής του!!!
> Μία εξαιρετική φώτο του Θ. Μηνιάτη


Εδώ βρήκα μία φωτό στο Faktaomfartyg όπως ήταν λίγο πρίν έθρει στην Ελλάδα..
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/okudogo_6_1971_b_1.htm

Οταν έρχονται τα πλοία ρε παιδιά στην Ελλάδα γίνονται πιο ομορφιά η μου φαίνεται!!

----------


## JASON12345

Αναλόγως την μετασκευή
http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=18204  :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ!!!!Ναι!!!Συμφωνώ!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Βλεποντας το post του φιλου giannisk88 εντυπωσιαστηκα απο το γεγονος οτι το βαπορι ειναι του 1971 δηλαδη σε ηλικια 37 ετων,τη στιγμη που καποιοι αποφασισαν ετσι ωστε η Απολλωναρα μας χαραμιζεται να απο το φθινοπωρο του 2005 και τωρα "μουχλιαζει" στην Ηγουμενιτσα.Για τους παρατηρητικους να θυμησω οτι ειναι αδερφο με το παλιο Κρητη της ΑΝΕΚ μετεπειτα Super Naias του Αγαπητου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...εντυπωσιαστηκα απο το γεγονος οτι το βαπορι ειναι του 1971 δηλαδη σε ηλικια 37 ετων,τη στιγμη που καποιοι αποφασισαν ετσι ωστε η Απολλωναρα μας χαραμιζεται να απο το φθινοπωρο του 2005 και τωρα "μουχλιαζει" στην Ηγουμενιτσα....


Διαβάζοντας το πιό πάνω ποστ του καλού μου φίλου Διονύση, αλλά ενθυμούμενος και άλλες παρόμοιες συγκρίσεις πλοίων που έχουν κάνει διάφοροι φίλοι πιό παλιά, θα ήθελα να πω ότι είναι κάπως άτοπο (με συγχωρείς Διονύση  :Smile: ) να γίνονται τέτοιοι συσχετισμοί, εκτός βέβαια αν ο γράφων γνωρίζει πολύ καλά το όποιο ιστορικό των πλοίων.

Και το λέω αυτό βέβαια μη έχοντας καμμία διάθεση να ...υπερασπιστώ το Μαρίνα, ή όποιο Μαρίνα, αλλά από την σκοπιά ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο να γνωρίζουμε αν ένα πλοίο (στη συγκεκριμμένη περίπτωση το Απόλλων) ήταν καλά συντηρημένο, αν παρουσίαζε μηχανικά προβλήματα, αν ήταν προσοδοφόρο για την εταιρεία του, και τόσα άλλα ''αν'' που φαντάζομαι είναι πολύ δύσκολο να γνωρίζουμε εμείς οι κοινοί ...καραβολάτρες.

Σίγουρα για εμάς το πρωτεύον κριτήριο για το αν πρέπει να ταξιδεύει ένα παλιό πλοίο είναι η ομορφιά του (και πολύ καλά κάνουμε !!! :Razz: ), ωστόσο πιστεύω ότι για τις πλοιοκτήτριες εταιρείες άλλα είναι τα πρωτεύοντα κριτήρια, και πολύ καλά κάνουν (???).

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Γιωργο θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου.Τα κριτηρια των εταιρειων ειναι πολυ διαφορετικα απο τα δικα μας,πιστεψε με ομως οσον αφορα για το Απολλων δεν βλεπω μονο απο τα ματια του καραβολατρη.Θελω να πω οτι αν και ειχε μερικα μηχανικα προβληματα (πραγμα που και το Μαρινα εχει παρουσιασει) στην τελευταια του πληρη σεζον ταξιδευε με ικανοποιητικοτατη ταχυτητα ( Παρος-Πειραιας 4 ωρες και 55 λεπτα) και εσωτερικα ηταν σε πολυ καλη κατασταση (ειχα ταξιδεψει μαζι του).Συνυπολογιζοντας μαλιστα οτι τα αλλα δυο αδερφα του ειναι ακομα στην ακτοπλοια μας (το Αγιος Γεωργιος με πολυ περισσοτερα μηχανικα προβληματα) γινεται σαφες οτι καποιοι ηθελαν ναι μεν να το πουλησουν για να κανουν ανανεωση του στολου τους οπως ελεγαν,αλλα ηθελαν να αποφυγουν οπωσδηποτε πωληση του σε καποιον που θα το δρομολογουσε στο Αιγαιο γιατι ηξεραν οτι θα ειναι πολυ δυνατος ανταγωνιστης.(Αν μπορουν αυτα τα δυο ποστ να μπουν στο thread του Απολλων Εξπρες θα ηταν καλο).

----------


## parianos

Αποκλειεται να εκανε 5 ωρες το Μαρινα για Παρο, συνηθως κανει 6 ωρες και πανω το πολυ. Για μενα δυστυχως τα πλοια του Αγουδημου πανε πολυ σιγα σιγα στο δρομο.....

----------


## vassilisman

9 wres ti Naxo.... Eipe kaneis tipota ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Αποκλειεται να εκανε 5 ωρες το Μαρινα για Παρο, συνηθως κανει 6 ωρες και πανω το πολυ. Για μενα δυστυχως τα πλοια του Αγουδημου πανε πολυ σιγα σιγα στο δρομο.....


Αν διαβασεις πιο προσεκτικα θα δεις οτι μιλαω για το Εξπρες Απολλων,οχι για το Μαρινα.Αυτα εκανε 4:55 για Παρο.

----------


## parianos

Μαλιστα φιλε captain nionios, τωρα καταλαβα τι εγραφες. πραγματι το Απολλων Εξπρες εκανε αυτες τις ωρες που λες.

----------


## a.molos

Απο την άφιξή της στην Ελλάδα.

marina.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

καλα αντωνη πλακα μας κανεις τωρα!!!ετσι ηταν η μαρινα?τοση μετασκευη εφαγε ?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

E, μην πεις οτι ειναι και αγνωριστο πλεον! ;-Ρ

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οσο και να σας φαινεται περιεργο το Μαρινα ειναι αδερφο του Super Naias του Αγαπητου...

----------


## Leo

H GA Ferries, όταν έκανε τότε την μεγάλη βουτιά στην ακτοπλοϊα έκανε σοβαρές μετασκευές και προσεγμένες... μέσα έξω. Τα καράβια ήταν αξιοζήλευτα και ολύ περιποιημένα και super lux.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Kαι του Ιεραπετρα ειναι, ή συγγενες πλοιο τουλαχιστον. Η Μαρινα, για μενα, εξωτερικα ειναι πιο ομορφο απο ολα τα πλοια του Ghana, αλλα δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειναι και απο τα πιο καλοταξιδευτα...

----------


## giannisk88

> Kαι του Ιεραπετρα ειναι, ή συγγενες πλοιο τουλαχιστον. Η Μαρινα, για μενα, εξωτερικα ειναι πιο ομορφο απο ολα τα πλοια του Ghana, αλλα δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειναι και απο τα πιο καλοταξιδευτα...


Κοιτούσα προηγουμένος κάτι φωτό του στο faktaomfartyg και μου έκανε πολυ μεγάλη εντύπωση το πόσο προσεγμένο είναι στο εσωτερικό του..Δε ξέρω βέβαια κατα πόσο είναι έτσι ακόμα..

----------


## giannisk88

Και εδώ μία φωτό της απο το 2006 σε γωνία κατάλληλη για συγκριση με τη φωτό του φίλου a.molos

----------


## Νaval22

Το μαρινα ήταν μια απο τις πιο αξιόλογες μςτασκευές μακάρι και αυτό και το Ροδανθη να βρίσκονταν σε κάπως καλύτερη κατάσταση

----------


## captain 83

Και ίσως από το καλοκαίρι να δρομολογηθεί από Θεσσαλονίκη για Σποράδες-Κυκλάδες-Ηράκλειο.

----------


## Ellinis

Στην εξαιρετική φωτο του ΚΡΗΤΗ στη δεξαμενή φαίνονται ξεκάθαρα οι ιδιαίτερες γραμμές που είχε στη γάστρα του. 
Λογικά κάπως έτσι πρέπει να είναι το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ. και το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ από κάτω.

----------


## Νaval22

Στο Μαρίνα πρέπει να έχουν αλλάξει λίγο τις γραμμές στη πλώρη

----------


## Rocinante

Ουδεν σχολιο... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewc6Y...eature=related

----------


## Leo

Σειρά για "ξεμούδιασμα" στον Σαρωνικό πήρε σήμερα το Μαρίνα!

----------


## captain 83

22 του μηνός ξεκινάει με 4 δρομολόγια για Ικαρία-Σάμο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Γενικό φρεσκάρισμα στα χρώματα του πλοίου σήμερα το πρωί στο λιμάνι.

Συνεργεία βάφανε πρύμα - πλώρα από την δεξιά πλευρά που είναι πλαγιοδετημένο.

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

den iksera oti itan adelfaki tou super naias.symfono pos egine poly kali metaskevi.ine apo ta vaporia pou mou aresoun.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Μαρίνα χτές κατα την άφιξη του στην Ρόδο.

marinarodos1.jpg

marinarodos2.jpg

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Το Ελαφακι το αριστερο οπως μπαινουμε στο Λιμανακι του Μανδρακιου που πηγε ????

----------


## gvaggelas

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος τα έχουν αφαιρέσει προκειμένου να γίνουν εργασίες συντήρησης στις βάσεις στις οποίες ήταν τοποθετημένα. Είχαν αρχίσει να παρουσιάζουν προβλήματα σταθερότητας, είχαν πει και κάτι σχετικό στην τηλεόραση.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Το Μαρινα στην Πατμο.

----------


## scoufgian

τσουκου τσουκου ,η MAΡΙΝΑ ,ερχεται με την αυγουλα στο μεγσλο λιμανι.......μεχρι και ο ΤΕΟ τη περασε............:mrgreen::mrgreen:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7853

----------


## Speedkiller

Με 16-16.5 knots το πολύ λογικό είναι φίλε scoufgian!!!Ο TEO το 17+ το πιάνει άνετα!Και όχι να το πενευτώ αλλά το έχω πίασει στο ais με 19.1 παρακαλώ!!!Δεν το πίστευα...

----------


## scoufgian

> Με 16-16.5 knots το πολύ λογικό είναι φίλε scoufgian!!!Ο TEO το 17+ το πιάνει άνετα!Και όχι να το πενευτώ αλλά το έχω πίασει στο ais με 19.1 παρακαλώ!!!Δεν το πίστευα...


ο teo ,συνηθως κολυμπαει ,με 17-17,5...................το 19 θα το πετυχες ,καμια μερα ,που το πηγαινανε σηκωτο................:mrgreen:

----------


## Speedkiller

Γυρνούσε απευθείας από Μυτιλήνη για Πειραιά!!!Και ήταν κ άδειος...Επειδή όμως είναι το thread της Μαρίνας να βάλω και γω καμία φώτο της...Είναι τραβηγμένες από την ίδια αναχώρηση αλλά κοιτάχτε τη δεύτερη πως βγήκε...Ούτε φίλτρο να την είχα περάσει...:mrgreen:

----------


## marsant

Πολυ ωραιες η φωτογραφιες σου φιλε Speedkiller.Απο ταχυτητες το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ μπορει να μην ξεπερναει τα 15,5 μιλια αλλα ειναι ομορφο βαπορι.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Αν και δεν ειναι απο τα αγαπημενα μου πλοια, το Μαρινα ειναι ωραιο εξωτερικα και εσωτερικα. Το θυμαμαι οταν ειχε πρωτοβγει, καπου στο 1996. Ηταν απο τα top! Ποτε δεν ηταν το ταχυτερο του Ροδανθη, αν δεν κανω λαθος. Ομως, σιγα σιγα αρχιζει και "πεφτει"...

----------


## marsant

Νομιζω το 1994 το ειχε ερθει.Οντως πολυ ωραιο και μεσα(σαλονια-καμπινες κτλ),και εχεις απολυτο δικιο ποτε δεν ηταν γρηγοροτερο απο το Ροδανδη.

----------


## dimitris

Καλοκαιρι 1994 ηταν που ξεκινησε κι εκανα ενα ταξιδι απο Ναξο προς Πειραια... μεγαλη περιπετεια τα πρωτα του ταξιδια ειδικα στα λιμανια εκανε πολυ ωρα να δεσει...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

O GHANA το ειχε φερει νωριτερα, αλλα δεν αρχισε αμεσως μετασκευη. Το θυμαμαι σημαιοστολισμενο στον Πειραια τοτε... Οποια χρονια και να ηταν αυτη, δεν με πειραζει.

----------


## Speedkiller

Εγώ το μόνο που έχω να πω για το Μαρίνα (γιατι δεν το χω ταξιδέψει) είναι ότι αν και γιαπωνέζικο έχει χοντροκομμένο κόψιμο στην πλώρη...Δεν είπα πως είναι άσχημο βαπόρι!!!Απλά αυτό με χαλάει λιγάκι...

----------


## dimitris

Ειχε ερθει νωριτερα στο Περαμα αλλα ειχε ακουστει οτι αν δεν αλλαξει κυβερνηση δεν το φτιαχνει το βαπορι και μολις επεσε η κυβερνηση του Κ.Μ το εφτιαξε πολυ γρηγορα μετα...

----------


## Νaval22

> Εγώ το μόνο που έχω να πω για το Μαρίνα (γιατι δεν το χω ταξιδέψει) είναι ότι αν και γιαπωνέζικο έχει χοντροκομμένο κόψιμο στην πλώρη...Δεν είπα πως είναι άσχημο βαπόρι!!!Απλά αυτό με χαλάει λιγάκι...


Σχεδόν όλα τα γιαπωνέζικα είχαν χοντροκομένες πλώρες αλλά του Μαρινα τη πειράξανε λίγο προς το καλύτερο

----------


## Leo

Θα σκάσω αν δεν το πώ... Δηλαδή του Θεόφιλος βρε παιδιά είναι ψιλοκομένη? Μια χαρά είναι η πλώρη του Μαρίνα... ισως η καλύτερη τής GA Ferries.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Για μενα του Ροδανθη ειναι η καλυτερη αλλα και του Μαρινα ειναι ικανοποιητικη..

----------


## Speedkiller

Χε χε...Ήμουν σίγουρος για το φίλο Leo...Έπιασε το δόλωμα...:mrgreen:
Αγαπητέ Leo δεν είναι σε καμμία περίπτωση ψιλοκομμένη :Very Happy: !!!Απλά της Μαρίνας πιστεύω πως παραείναι "φαρδιά" κοντά στο ύψος που κόβει τα νερά!Αυτό ενοούσα!Βέβαια ήμουν σίγουρος για τον επερχόμενο σχολιασμό...:mrgreen: Όσο για τις πλώρες της GA ψηφίζω Ροδάνθη ή κάποιο από τα δίδυμα Μιλένα/Νταλιάνα.

----------


## marsant

Και εγω θα συμφωνησω με τον φιλο captain niοnios.Του ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ειναι η καλυτερη

----------


## Νaval22

Ως προς τι είναι καλύτερη όμως?πάντως πριν λίγο καιρό που κοίταζα τη πλώρη του μυτιλήνη απο μια συγκεκριμένη γωνία κατάλαβα γιατί ορισμένα γιαπωνεζάκια χαρακτηρίστηκαν αδίκως ποταμόπλοια

----------


## Leo

Ροδάνθη με βαμμένη ή άβαφτη μούρη?  :Razz: ...  Γιατί η Μαρίνα έχει τις άγκυρες της χαμηλά και δεν κάνει την μούρη της χάλια. Για δείτε το  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Speedkiller

Μικρό το Κακό!!!Αν δεν τσιγκουνεύονταν τη μπογιά τι θα μας λέγατε κύριε Leo???:-P

----------


## esperos

Η καλύτερη  πλώρη  είναι  αυτή  του  ΙΟΝΙΑΝ  ΣΤΑΡ!

----------


## polykas

Το Μαρινάκι στην Tήνο........... :Cool: 






1 (4).jpg

----------


## marsant

Βλεπω να βαζουν ενα χερακι και οι επιβατες να βοηθησουν λιγο την κατασταση..Παντως το Μαρινα καταντησε το πιο αργο πλοιο του καπτα Μακη η μηπως αυτος το καταντησε?Κριμα παντως γιατι ειναι ωραιο βαπορακι!

----------


## eliasaslan

Και τώρα 2 φωτογραφίες του Μαρίνα στην Κάλυμνο. Ελπίζω να σας αρέσουν

P5300153.JPG

P5300154.JPG

----------


## MYTILENE

Εμένα π'αντως με τρελλένουν,α ρε Ελλαδάρα με τα τοπία σου τα πανέμορφα

----------


## iletal1

> Εμένα π'αντως με τρελλένουν,α ρε Ελλαδάρα με τα τοπία σου τα πανέμορφα


ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΧΩΡΑΕΙ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ.!!!!!!!

----------


## esperos

Ευχαριστώ  πατριώτη  Ηλία.

----------


## eliasaslan

Να στε καλά παιδιά για τα καλά σας λόγια!!! Όντως, η Ελλάδα είναι μία και μοναδική χωρίς ανταλακτικά!

----------


## Νικόλας

και μια φότο όχι καλή σήμερα το πρωί στον πειραιά
DSC00262.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Φίλε ΗΛΙΑ πολύ όμορφο και το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ και η Κάλυμνος.... Μου θύμησες τα χρόνια του στρατού και τη θητεία μου στα Δωδεκάνησα.

----------


## eliasaslan

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε sea serenade. Να σαι πάντα καλά και να ξαναπάς στα Δωδεκάνησα!

----------


## Georgecz3

Με 15.9 κομβους η ΜΑΡΙΝΑ

----------


## marsant

Χθες την πετυχα με 16,3

----------


## Georgecz3

Τελικά αρχίσαν να το πατάνε απο οτι φένεται

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Georgecz3 του Μαρινα η ταχυτητα παντα εκει κυμαινεται απο 14+ μεχρι και 16 και κατι αν βοηθανε τα ρευματα.

----------


## grangelo

Καλησπερα ημουν εχθες το πρωι στο πειραια και ειδα το Μαρινα εξω απο το λιμανι να περιμενει τις πρωινες αναχωρησεις για να μπει!
Μου εκανε εντυπωση οτι τα νησος Χιος και Μυκονος ηρθαν μετα απο αυτο και μπηκαν πρωτα στο λιμανι γιατι εγινε αυτο, αν ξερει καποιος? :Confused: 
Τελικα το Μαρινα εμεινε εξω απο το λιμανι για περιπου μια με μιαμιση ωρα!

----------


## gvaggelas

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για αυτό που θα πω αλλά νομίζω ότι όταν ένα πλοίο χάσει την ώρα άφιξής του τότε θα πρέπει να περιμένει να μπουν τα πλοία που έρχονται στην προγραμματισμένη ώρα άφιξής τους και έχουν πάρει σειρά κατάπλου στο λιμάνι. Στην περίπτωση που αναφέρεις, τα Ν. Χίος και Ν./ Μύκονος. Πιθανόν το Μαρίναι να είχε καθυστερήσει στην άφιξή του.

----------


## nautikos

> Καλησπερα ημουν εχθες το πρωι στο πειραια και ειδα το Μαρινα εξω απο το λιμανι να περιμενει τις πρωινες αναχωρησεις για να μπει!
> Μου εκανε εντυπωση οτι τα νησος Χιος και Μυκονος ηρθαν μετα απο αυτο και μπηκαν πρωτα στο λιμανι γιατι εγινε αυτο, αν ξερει καποιος?
> Τελικα το Μαρινα εμεινε εξω απο το λιμανι για περιπου μια με μιαμιση ωρα!


Αυτο φιλε γινεται γιατι τα *Νησος Μυκονος* και* Χιος* δενουν πιο μεσα στο λιμανι, ενω το *Μαρινα* θα εδενε λογικα στο _ντοκ 3_ (ροδιτικα). Οποτε αν εμπαινε 1ο και αρχιζε τη μανουβρα εκει, για λογους ασφαλειας τα αλλα 2 θα περιμεναν πιο πολυ ωρα εξω. Ειναι παντως λογικο να γινει αυτο, ετσι και αλλιως την ''πορτα'' τη φαγανε ολοι μαζι στην αρχη :Wink: .

----------


## Leo

Αυτό ακριβώς, όπως το είπε ο ναυτικός, οι προς ο βάθος περνάνε πρώτοι... "ΑΝ" διαχειρίζεται σωστά το Traffic την κυκλοφορία. Έχουμε δεί και ανάποδα πράγματα βέβαια. Όμως η συγκεκριμένη κίνηση ήταν σωστή γιατί εξυπηρετήθηκαν ταυτόχρονα 3 πλοία με *ασφάλεια..*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Αυτο φιλε γινεται γιατι τα *Νησος Μυκονος* και* Χιος* δενουν πιο μεσα στο λιμανι, ενω το *Μαρινα* θα εδενε λογικα στο _ντοκ 3_ (ροδιτικα)..





> ...Αυτό ακριβώς, όπως το είπε ο ναυτικός, οι προς ο βάθος περνάνε πρώτοι...


Σίγουρα ''οι προς το βάθος περνάνε πρώτοι'' αλλά δεν ίσχυσε προφανώς στην συγκεκριμμένη περίπτωση.

Η Μαρίνα τον τελευταίο καιρό δένει μόνιμα στα ''διακοσάρια'', άρα και θα έπρεπε να περάσει πρώτη. Έχω τουλάχιστον ένα μήνα να δω το πλοίο δεμένο στα ''Ροδίτικα''.

Κάποιος άλλος ήταν λοιπόν ο λόγος..... :Confused:

----------


## nautikos

> Η Μαρίνα τον τελευταίο καιρό δένει μόνιμα στα ''διακοσάρια'', άρα και θα έπρεπε να περάσει πρώτη. Έχω τουλάχιστον ένα μήνα να δω το πλοίο δεμένο στα ''Ροδίτικα''.


Εγω παντως το βλεπω δεμενο κανονικα στο _ντοκ 3_ σημερα.

----------


## grangelo

Το Μαρίνα εδεσε στα διακοσάρια Ενω τα δυο νήσος  το ενα στο ΥΕΝ και το αλλο μπροστά απο το Φαιστος / Κνωσος παλας

----------


## eliasaslan

Πως γίνεται αυτό??

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου *ναυτικέ* έχεις δίκιο και ζητώ συγγνώμη. 

Όντως όμως, *προσωπικά* έχω πολύ καιρό να το δω στα Ροδίτικα, και μέχρι και προχθές το απόγευμα που κατέβηκα Πειραιά για να πάρω την κόρη μου που επέστρεφε με το Ροδάνθη, η Μαρίνα ήταν στα διακοσάρια (Η Ροδάνθη έδεσε δίπλα της).

*EDIT :* Το ποστ μου αυτό στάλθηκε χωρίς να έχω δει την *απάντηση* του φίλου *grangelo*. Σίγουρα όμως ο φίλος *nautikos* έχει ένα δίκιο, αφού σήμερα το πλοίο είναι δεμένο στα Ροδίτικα.

----------


## nautikos

Εγω φιλε espresso μιλησα για σημερα, αμα λες οτι το ειδες ο ιδιος προχθες να δενει στα 200αρια μπορει να εχεις εσυ δικιο, γιατι και ο αλλος φιλος για προχθες μιλαει :Wink: , αρα δεν τιθεται θεμα συγχωρεσης (καλα ετσι και αλλιως δεν τιθεται... :Very Happy: ).

----------


## grangelo

Εχω και πιστηρια...
Ωρα 7:05 δενει το Μυκονος στο ΥΕΝ ενω φαινεται απο πισω του το Χιος που ειχε ηδη δεσει απο τις 06:40
DSCF6319.JPG
Το Μαρινα περναει μπροστα απο το ΥΕΝ στις 7:30 και παει στα διακοσαρια.
DSCF6348.JPG

----------


## Νάξος

Ποτέ δεν υπήρξα φίλαθλος των ιαπωνικών σκαριών. Το δίλημμα ανάμεσα στα μοντέρνα λειτουργικά μπαούλα και τα παλαιότερα ιαπωνικά των δεκαετιών '70 και '80 με βρίσκει αναποφάσιστο. Ίσως η πλάστιγγα να μη γέρνει στα λειτουργικά μπαούλα. Ύστερα από το πρόσφατο μου ταξείδι στην πατρίδα βρέθηκα με καλή φωτογραφική μηχανή στο χέρι αλλά καράβια δεν βρέθηκαν στο πέλαγο να μου κεντράρουν το ενδιαφέρουν. Κάποιοι λίγοι παληοί αγωνιστές ήταν κάπου αλλού, σε άλλα μπουγάζια. Κάπου στην πορεία για Νάξο πέτυχα το Μαρινάκι, λίγο πριν το Σούνιο (γιατί έχουμε μία εμμονή να λέμε το Σούνιο "Κάβο-Ντόρο"; Κάβο Ντόρο είναι ο Καφηρέας). Το ταξείδι με συγκίνησε για ένα και μόνο λόγο: επειδή το βαπόρι με το οποίο ταξίδευα (Γαλάζιο Αστέρι Naxos) έπιανε και Σύρο, είδα ύστερα από χρόνια τα στενά Κέας-Κύθνου (όταν πηγαίνει Πάρο-Νάξο-Ίο-Θήρα πάει από την κάτω μεριά μεταξύ Κύθνου-Σερίφου). Τα Θερμιά και η Κέα ύστερα από χρόνια... Αχ! Επίσης ένα βαπόρι τύπου Senlac στο έξω από το Μέριχα της Κύθνου (το πρώην Απόλλων Εξπρές 2 πρέπει να ήταν εκτός αν η Πόπη πιάνει Δυτικές Κυκλάδες...) με έκανε να χαρώ. Το τράβηξα φωτογραφίες με το ζουμ στο υπερφούλ...Παληοί αγωνιστές ακόμη σε δράση, αλλά για πόσο; Φοβάμαι όμως ότι αυτές οι φωτογραφίες του Απόλλων Εξπρές 2 σβηστήκαν κατά λάθος. Γκίνια.

Τέλος πάντων, για να μην σας ζαλίζω με πολυλογίες ανεβάζω 2 φωτογραφίες από το Μαρινάκι κι ας μη μου είναι αγαπητό. Το έχω ταξιδέψει όμως όταν ήμουν φανταράκι κι όπως και να το κάνουμε έχει κι αυτό την ιστορία του. Αφιερωμένες σε αυτούς που πάνε το Μαρινάκι και στο πλήρωμά του. Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη στις 10/7/2008 κατά τις 7:00 μμ.

----------


## eliasaslan

Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου εν πλω από το βαπόρι μας, ειδικά η πρώτη που την πέτυχες σταθερή φίλε,-η Νάξος.

----------


## f/b kefalonia

ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΤΥΧΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ!!!ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΘΟΡΥΒΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ...!!!!!!! :Surprised: ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΤΟΥ 2007 ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΒΟΛΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΟΙΚΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΥΓΟΤΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ Ο ΘΟΡΥΒΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ!!!!!!!

----------


## marsant

Οταν ειχα ταξιδεψει με το πλοιο το χειμωνα για Κω μου ειχε κανει εντυπωση ο θορυβος απο τις μηχανες του.Κατι πρεπει να του χτυπαει στις μηχανες του.

----------


## Vortigern

οι φωτο ειναι απο την αφηξη της στην Σιφνο...

----------


## marsant

Μπραβο φιλε πολυ ωραιες!

----------


## marsant

Να το και το Μαρινακι με 17 μιλια.(Προσωπικα ποτε δεν το εχω ξαναδει να τα πιανει)

----------


## Vortigern

> Να το και το Μαρινακι με 17 μιλια.(Προσωπικα ποτε δεν το εχω ξαναδει να τα πιανει)


μπορει να εκανε λαθος το ΑΙΣ....

----------


## marsant

Δεν νομιζω να κανε λαθος το AIS,θα το βοηθαγανε ρευματα.

----------


## Vortigern

> Δεν νομιζω να κανε λαθος το AIS,θα το βοηθαγανε ρευματα.


ισος ειναι κ αυτο...:lol::lol::lol::lol:

----------


## dimitris!

HFG 071.jpgΜαρίνα έτοιμη προς αναχώρηση...

----------


## kastro

Το ξέρετε ότι το Μαρίνα είναι αδερφός του Ιεράπετρα Λ. και του αξέχαστου super naias;

----------


## marsant

Οντως ετσι ειναι φιλε Κastro.Mαλιστα το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ εφαγε την μεγαλυτερη μετασκευη απο τα αλλα 2 αδελφακια του.

----------


## eliasaslan

¨αδελφη εννοεις" Η Μαρινα ειπε ο κυριος Αγουδιμος φιλε καστρο!!!

 :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

> Το ξέρετε ότι το Μαρίνα είναι αδερφός του Ιεράπετρα Λ. και του αξέχαστου super naias;


ναι οντος...το εχουμε πει κ στο θεμα που αφορα το Ιεραπετρα...

----------


## .voyager

Oρίστε το αδερφάκι των SuperNaias και Talos, την προηγούμενη Παρασκευη, σε προσπέραση από το ΗS4, στο Separation.

DSC02224.JPGDSC02226.JPGDSC02228.JPG

----------


## vinman

> Oρίστε το αδερφάκι των SuperNaias και Talos, την προηγούμενη Παρασκευη, σε προσπέραση από το ΗS4, στο Separation.
> 
> DSC02224.JPGDSC02226.JPGDSC02228.JPG


Έχεις δώσει ρέστα απόψε... :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

Σ' ευχαριστώ! 
Πραγματικά, είναι ευχαρίστησή μου να βάζω φώτος για την ικανοποίηση όλων των χρηστών. Μακάρι να ταξιδεύω συχνά (διότι προτιμώ τις εν πλω), να περνάω φώτος εδώ και να γεμιζω και το αρχείο μου, που είναι ήδη πολύ μεγάλο πια  :Smile:

----------


## Vortigern

> Σ' ευχαριστώ! 
> Πραγματικά, είναι ευχαρίστησή μου να βάζω φώτος για την ικανοποίηση όλων των χρηστών. Μακάρι να ταξιδεύω συχνά (διότι προτιμώ τις εν πλω), να περνάω φώτος εδώ και να γεμιζω και το αρχείο μου, που είναι ήδη πολύ μεγάλο πια


σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε..παντα τετοια κ καλυτερα!!!

----------


## vinman

Η Μαρίνα παρουσιάζεται μέσα απο φυλλάδιο της εταιρείας της...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14066

----------


## esperos

¶σπρο  ήταν  πιο  ωραίο!



ΜΑΡΙΝΑ.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Επιανε η Μαρίνα 20 knots????Παιδιά χωρίς να θέλω να ειρωνευτώ μένω άφωνος...

----------


## marsant

> Επιανε η Μαρίνα 20 knots????Παιδιά χωρίς να θέλω να ειρωνευτώ μένω άφωνος...


Φυσικα φιλε Speedkiller και δεν τα πηγαινε τα 20 μιλια.Στα καλυτερα του το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ πηγαινε με 18 μιλια το πιο πολυ...

----------


## vinman

Aπλά,υπερβολές των φυλλαδίων του καιρού εκείνου... :Wink:

----------


## zamas

*Σήμερα 3 Σεπτεμβρίου και ώρα 17:45 περίπου αναχώρησε το Μαρίνα για Πειραιά.*
*Το πλοίο κατά τον απόπλου* του σφύριξε αρκετές φορές.!!!!!!
*Φημολογείται ότ*ι ήταν το *τελευταίο του ταξίδι για Σάμο.*
*Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος* αν ισχύει ???

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Στην πράξη δεν πρέπει να πηγαίνει πάνω από 15 κόμβους.  Είναι απίστευτα αργό. Πρόπερσι έκανε μία ολόκληρη ώρα απ΄τον Αγ. Κήρυκο μέχρι έξω από το Καρκινάγρι!  Επεικώς απαράδεκτο, αν λάβουμε υπόψη ότι σίγουρα μπορεί να πάει γρηγορότερα και απλά οσμίζομαι ... οικονομία στο καύσιμο.  Ο Αγούδημος δεν θα έπρεπε να παίρνει πλέον επιδοτήσεις...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Επιανε η Μαρίνα 20 knots????Παιδιά χωρίς να θέλω να ειρωνευτώ μένω άφωνος...


Παιδια εγω θα το πιστεψω αυτο και πιστευω πως ο καπτα Μακης ακομα και στις καλες ημερες του παλι δεν πηγαινε τα βαπορια του τερμα.Το λεω αυτο γιατι το Μαρινα ειναι αδερφο του Super Naias το οποιο στα νιατα του ηταν ενα ταχυτατο βαπορι.Μπορει το Μαρινα να εχει λιγη μετασκευη παραπανω αλλα νομιζω πως τα 20 μιλακια τα ειχε,οπως και η Δημητρουλα εχει ανετα τα 22 (μεγιστη) αλλα ολλως τυχαιως παει με 16...

----------


## sylver23

> Στην πράξη δεν πρέπει να πηγαίνει πάνω από 15 κόμβους.  Είναι απίστευτα αργό. Πρόπερσι έκανε μία ολόκληρη ώρα απ΄τον Αγ. Κήρυκο μέχρι έξω από το Καρκινάγρι!  Επεικώς απαράδεκτο, αν λάβουμε υπόψη ότι σίγουρα μπορεί να πάει γρηγορότερα και απλά οσμίζομαι ... οικονομία στο καύσιμο.  Ο Αγούδημος δεν θα έπρεπε να παίρνει πλέον επιδοτήσεις...


κ για οσους δεν ξερουν,ασχετα που δεν υπαρχει δρομος συνδεσης αγιου κ καρκιναγριου ,ειναι περιπου 20 με 25 χιλιομετρα

----------


## dimitris

Και αφου λετε για ταχυτητα του "Μαρινα" αυτη τη στιγμη παει με 13,3 Βοριο-Ανατολικα της Μυκονου!

----------


## sylver23

στο τελος θα το παρει ο καιρος κ θα πηγαινει προς τα πισω

----------


## vinman

> στο τελος θα το παρει ο καιρος κ θα πηγαινει προς τα πισω


 
:lol::lol:...................:lol::lol:

----------


## dimitris!

> Στην πράξη δεν πρέπει να πηγαίνει πάνω από 15 κόμβους.  Είναι απίστευτα αργό. Πρόπερσι έκανε μία ολόκληρη ώρα απ΄τον Αγ. Κήρυκο μέχρι έξω από το Καρκινάγρι!  Επεικώς απαράδεκτο, αν λάβουμε υπόψη ότι σίγουρα μπορεί να πάει γρηγορότερα και απλά οσμίζομαι ... οικονομία στο καύσιμο.  Ο Αγούδημος δεν θα έπρεπε να παίρνει πλέον επιδοτήσεις...


Ειναι αυτό που λέμε καλύτερα να σου βγει το μάτι παρά το όνομα...

----------


## stelios_ag

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/09...post_3486.html

Επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας στη GA Ferries από αγανακτισμένη επιβάτιδα.....

----------


## sylver23

καθημερινο φαινομενο πλεον.θυμαμαι περσυ που πηγα ικαρια με τον πηγασσο ,ο πατερας μου ερχοταν απο αγιο γιατι δεν ειχε βρει εισητηρια.δεν θυμαμαι με πιο του αγουδημου.τσπ περα απο την καθυστερηση πολλων ωρων 5+αν θυμαμαι ,την περισσοτερη ωρα την φαγανε στην ναξο επειδη επρεπε να αποβιβστει ενα λουνα παρκ??????????????????????????λοιπον ολα τα ιχ ,μαζι κ του πατερα μου βγηκαν εξω  κ ξαναμπηκαν μετα.αλλα εμεις πλεον το εχουμε συνηθισει.

----------


## fistikovoutiro

Η ΜΑΡΙΝΑ απο έναν πολύ ερασιτέχνη στις φωτογραφίες

Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει ,έστω και λίγο....:smile:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Επειδη με εχετε φτιαξει με τη διαθεση σας ρε μαγκες σας αφιερωνω αυτες τις φωτογραφιες.Το Μαρινα σε αναχωρηση του απο τον Πειραια στις 12/7/2008.Για ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΣ ΚΑΛΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ.

----------


## laz94

> Επειδη με εχετε φτιαξει με τη διαθεση σας ρε μαγκες σας αφιερωνω αυτες τις φωτογραφιες.Το Μαρινα σε αναχωρηση του απο τον Πειραια στις 12/7/2008.Για ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΣ ΚΑΛΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ.


πραγματικά υπέροχες! (απο ποίο πλοίο τις τράβηξες; :Cool: )

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ευχαριστω φιλε μου.Τις τραβηξα απο το Λατω...

----------


## ARMENISTIS

den kserw an einai to marina ayto.

----------


## scoufgian

> den kserw an einai to marina ayto.


οχι !!!!! :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/09...post_3486.html
> 
> Επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας στη GA Ferries από αγανακτισμένη επιβάτιδα.....


E, ύστερα από τα καταγγελλόμενα στην επιστολή της άμοιρης αυτής ταξιδιώτισσας, θα πρέπει να θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου ...τυχερό με την αδελφή "Ροδάνθη":  ¶φιξη στην Πάρο με ...μιάμισυ ώρα καθυστέρηση από Νάξο, χωρίς κακοκαιρία.  Βάλε άλλα 40 λεπτά να φορτώσει (να τσακώνεται το πλήρωμα,  με τους λιμενικούς για το εαν μια νταλίκα δικαιούται ή όχι να μπει στο βαπόρι, και να ...απειλεί ένας αξιωματικός τον οδηγό της νταλίκας να μην διανοηθεί να περάσει στο μέλλον ούτε έξω από το πλοίο!).  Κατόπιν, έχουμε έξι ώρες γιομάτες έως τον Πειραιά και,  κατά την άφιξη,  ασφυξία των επιβατών στην εσωτερική σκάλα που οδηγεί στην έξοδο, γιατί το πλήρωμα είχε οδηγίες να μην ανοίξει η κάτω πόρτα εαν δεν πέσει ο καταπέλτης (το γιατί επιτρέπουν στους επιβάτες να κατέβουν τη σκάλα, αυτό ούτε οι ίδιοι δεν το ξέρουν).
Πλήρωμα με βαριεστημάρα και νοοτροπία δημοσίων υπαλλήλων που θυμίζει ...πολεοδομίες της Ανατολικής Αττικής και καπετάνιος που ...σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά.
Ελπίζω να μην προσβάλλω άθελά μου κάποιο από τα μέλη του naftilia και θέλω να πιστέυω ότι δεν είναι όλοι όσοι δουλεύουν στα πλοία του Αγούδημου έτσι.
Πάντως, μια προσεκτική ματιά στο AIS, και διαπιστώνει κάποιος τα εξής κωμικά: 1) DALIANA και MILENA, δεν ξεπερνούν ποτέ τους 14,3 κόμβους, με εξαίρεση, ίσως, λίγο μετά το ..Σούνιο, όπου μπορεί να φθάσουν τους ...15! Μόλις σήμερα είδα ότι το Μιλενάκι έκανε ...επτά ώρες από Πάρο -Πειραιά!
Πολλές φορές, τα πιο πάνω πλοία πέφτουν στους 13,5 !!! 
 2) ROMILDA, έως 15, 15,5 maximum.
 3) Οι ... δρομείς της οικογένειας Δημητρούλα, Ροδάνθη και Ανθή Μαρίνα με 16,3 έως 16,5 κόμβους. 
Δεν μπαίνω στον κόπο να περιγράψω τις ...συναντήσεις μου με κατσαριδούλες σε Δημητρούλα και Ρομίλντα!
Σκέπτομαι το αυτονόητο, γιατί και εγώ στην Πάρο έτσι σκέφτηκα:  Μπαίνεις σε αγουδημόπλοιο, μόνον από ανάγκη, όταν δηλ. δεν βρίσκεις εισιτήριο σε Blue Star, High Speed,  Αίολος κλπ
Και επειδή, τα πλοία δεν φταίνε σε τίποτα, ποιόν νομίζει ότι δουλεύει ο κ. Αγούδημος, και γιατί εξακολουθούμε να τον πληρώνουμε;:evil: :Mad:

----------


## sylver23

μαλλον απαντησες μονος σου--Μπαίνεις σε αγουδημόπλοιο, μόνον από ανάγκη,

----------


## Haddock

Με το Μαρίνα είχα ταξιδέψει το 2006 από Φούρνους για Πειραιά. Η ταχύτητα γύρω στα 16 μίλια με μελτέμι και σταθερό ταξίδεμα από τον Πάπα μέχρι τη Μύκονο. Με το Μιλένα ταξίδεψα πέρσι από επιλογή μου γιατί δεν μπαίνω στα Blue Star ούτε με τσάμπα εισιτήριο. Όπως είπες, το ταξίδι είχε διάρκεια 7 ώρες κατευθείαν για Πάρο. Δυστυχώς, αν δεν είσαι φίλος των ανοιχτών καταστρωμάτων, ο ξενοδοχειακός είναι σε άσχημη κατάσταση και δεν παλεύεται. Προσωπικά, προτιμώ την Ghana, οπως λέει ο φίλτατος Finnpartner, για καραβολατρικούς λόγους. Στα θετικά, αν ταξιδεύεις για Παροναξία, είναι το κροσάρισμα του στενού Κύθνου-Τζιάς.

----------


## japan

> den kserw an einai to marina ayto.


Αυτό είναι το DAME M η SALAMIS STAR αργότερα.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Προσωπικά, προτιμώ την Ghana, οπως λέει ο φίλτατος Finnpartner, για καραβολατρικούς λόγους.


Από συναισθηματικής πλευράς έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο. 
 Για παράδειγμα, το 1980  ο "Μιαούλης" είχε σοβαρό πρόβλημα στις μηχανές του και ξεκινούσε από Πειραιά με καθυστερήσεις ...δώδεκα ωρών!  Εκείνη τη χρονιά, όλοι τον έβριζαν.  Εγώ, όμως, ήθελα να ταξιδεύω μαζί του. Ακόμα και τώρα,  λέω ότι θα ήθελα με ευχαρίστηση να κάνω ξανά ταξίδι, έστω και αν ήθελε γιομάτες 12 ώρες Πειραιά - Αμοργό, χωρίς ενδιάμεσες στάσεις, εννοείται.  Ο καραβολατρικός λόγος που είπες είναι, από μόνο του, ιερό κίνητρο.
Αρκεί, βέβαια,  να ταξιδεύεις χωρίς να σε κυνηγάει κάτι, δηλ. να ζεις το ταξίδι και μόνο αυτό, και να έχεις κάποιο ελεύθερο χρόνο.
Αν κυνηγάς και το πεντάλεπτο, όπως καμιά φορά κάνουμε λόγω δουλειάς ή εαν τύχει κάτι έκτακτο, και χρειάζεται να πας κάπου το συντομότερο δυνατόν, εκεί θέλεις το γρήγορο και το σίγουρο....

----------


## noulos

> E, ύστερα από τα καταγγελλόμενα στην επιστολή της άμοιρης αυτής ταξιδιώτισσας, θα πρέπει να θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου ...τυχερό με την αδελφή "Ροδάνθη": ¶φιξη στην Πάρο με ...μιάμισυ ώρα καθυστέρηση από Νάξο, χωρίς κακοκαιρία. Βάλε άλλα 40 λεπτά να φορτώσει (να τσακώνεται το πλήρωμα, με τους λιμενικούς για το εαν μια νταλίκα δικαιούται ή όχι να μπει στο βαπόρι, και να ...απειλεί ένας αξιωματικός τον οδηγό της νταλίκας να μην διανοηθεί να περάσει στο μέλλον ούτε έξω από το πλοίο!). Κατόπιν, έχουμε έξι ώρες γιομάτες έως τον Πειραιά και, κατά την άφιξη, ασφυξία των επιβατών στην εσωτερική σκάλα που οδηγεί στην έξοδο, γιατί το πλήρωμα είχε οδηγίες να μην ανοίξει η κάτω πόρτα εαν δεν πέσει ο καταπέλτης (το γιατί επιτρέπουν στους επιβάτες να κατέβουν τη σκάλα, αυτό ούτε οι ίδιοι δεν το ξέρουν).
> 
> 
> Πλήρωμα με βαριεστημάρα και νοοτροπία δημοσίων υπαλλήλων που θυμίζει ...πολεοδομίες της Ανατολικής Αττικής και καπετάνιος που ...σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά.
> Ελπίζω να μην προσβάλλω άθελά μου κάποιο από τα μέλη του naftilia και θέλω να πιστέυω ότι δεν είναι όλοι όσοι δουλεύουν στα πλοία του Αγούδημου έτσι.
> Πάντως, μια προσεκτική ματιά στο AIS, και διαπιστώνει κάποιος τα εξής κωμικά: 1) DALIANA και MILENA, δεν ξεπερνούν ποτέ τους 14,3 κόμβους, με εξαίρεση, ίσως, λίγο μετά το ..Σούνιο, όπου μπορεί να φθάσουν τους ...15! Μόλις σήμερα είδα ότι το Μιλενάκι έκανε ...επτά ώρες από Πάρο -Πειραιά!
> Πολλές φορές, τα πιο πάνω πλοία πέφτουν στους 13,5 !!! 
> 2) ROMILDA, έως 15, 15,5 maximum.
> 3) Οι ... δρομείς της οικογένειας Δημητρούλα, Ροδάνθη και Ανθή Μαρίνα με 16,3 έως 16,5 κόμβους. 
> ...


Φίλε μου θα διαφωνήσω μόνο σε αυτά που γράφεις για το πλήρωμα. Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη οι άνθρωποι θα μπορούσαν να χαρακτηριστούν ακόμα και ήρωες αφού οι συνθήκες κάτω από τις οποίες δουλεύουν είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολες. Και μόνο να σκεφτεί κανείς τι σημαίνει να έχεις να αντιμετωπήσεις τον επιβάτη-πελάτη, ο οποίος αναγκαστικά θα ξεσπάσει σε' σένα για τα προβλήματα και την ταλαιπορία που δημιουργείται από την κατάσταση του πλοίου και την πολιτική της εταιρείας για την οποία φυσικά δεν ευθύνεσαι εσύ, είναι τρομακτικό και πολύ ψυχοφθόρο.

----------


## Vortigern

αμαν τη παραπονο ειναι αυτο?

----------


## stelios_ag

Με φόντο το ηλιοβασίλεμα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

----------


## grangelo

Πολυ ωραια φωτο φιλε stelios_ag

----------


## .voyager

Σήμερα το απόγευμα στον Πειραιά...

DSC02643.JPG

DSC02646.JPG

DSC02644.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι μια φωτογραφία του A.Duncan, αγνώριστο ως GREEN ACE.
Θα το βλέπει σήμερα το ΑΓΙΑΣΟΥ και θα σκέφτεται "κάτι μου θυμίζει..."

green ace.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ρε Lurline, τι site ειναι αυτο??? Τιγκα στην παλιατζουρα!! Μου βγηκανε τα ματια!!!!! Τι να σου πω.... Aντε να σωσω ολες αυτες τις εκπληκτικες φωτο τωρα!!!

----------


## eliasaslan

Για ποιό site μιλάς φίλε Finnpartner? Για πες μου και μένα που ενδιαφέρομαι... α, και μία ερώτηση ακόμα. Παιδιά, μήπως μπορείτε να μου πείτε τα site που ξέρετε με φωτογραφίες πλοίων, παλιών, ή νέων??

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Για ποιό site μιλάς φίλε Finnpartner? Για πες μου και μένα που ενδιαφέρομαι... α, και μία ερώτηση ακόμα. Παιδιά, μήπως μπορείτε να μου πείτε τα site που ξέρετε με φωτογραφίες πλοίων, παλιών, ή νέων??


Για την πηγη της φωτογραφιας που ανεβασε ο Ellinis!! Πατα το link και θα δεις μπολικα Ιαπωνεζικα.... Η κεντρικη σελιδα ειναι αυτη.

----------


## eliasaslan

ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## manolis m.

Ontws poli omorfo Site...Se euxaristoume Ellinis.!

----------


## grangelo

Το Μαρινα στον Πειραια.

marina.jpg

DSCF6985.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Wraia i deuteri phwtografia!

----------


## sylver23

τι λετε σκαρφαλωνουμε??

PA231882.jpg

----------


## captain 83

Την Δευτέρα ξεκινάει δρομολόγια στις 17:00 για Πάτμο-Λειψούς-Λέρο-Κάλυμνο-Κω-Σύμη-Ρόδο.

----------


## polykas

*Το Μαρινάκι αναχωρεί...*

DSC_0213.JPG

----------


## moutsokwstas

ωραιο κοντραστ χρωματων!

----------


## Leo

Φίλε polyka, είχα ανησυχίσει... είχα καιρό να σε διαβάσω και μάλιστα σήμερα το σχολίασα με άλλο μέλος... να μην σχολιάσω την φωτογραφία ε? Τα αυτονόητα δεν σχολιάζοντα... :Very Happy:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

> *Το Μαρινάκι αναχωρεί...*
> 
> DSC_0213.JPG



τελεια φωτο!!!!σαν να ακουω τον ηχο στα αυτια μου!!!!!! :Razz:

----------


## marsant

Oμορφη και πολυ συμπαθητικη η ΜΑΡΙΝΑ αλλα και ο φιλος polykas οπως παντα αψογος...

----------


## sylver23

*και η αναχωρηση της μαρινας μας...*


ΜΑΡΙΝΑ 1.jpg

.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> *και η αναχωρηση της μαρινας μας...*
> 
> 
> ΜΑΡΙΝΑ 1.jpg
> 
> .jpg


Παιδια καποιος να τον κανει Ban για αποψε γιατι θα μας τρελανει βραδιατικα...ειδικα αμα αρχισει με νυχτερινες......

Γεια σου ρε Συλβερ!! :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

σε ευχαριστω και θα σε πληροφορησω οτι εκεινη την ωρα εφυγα.οποτε νυχτερινες γιοκ.ασε που πρεπει να κανω και ενα διαλλειμα απο αυτες.το πολυ το κυριε ελεησον το βαριεμαι και εγω :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

> σε ευχαριστω και θα σε πληροφορησω οτι εκεινη την ωρα εφυγα.οποτε νυχτερινες γιοκ.ασε που πρεπει να κανω και ενα διαλλειμα απο αυτες.το πολυ το κυριε ελεησον το βαριεμαι και εγω


Eφυγες?...παιδια εφυγε?..γιοκ νυχτερινες?.... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Το Μαρινακι ετοιμο για αναχωρηση!!!!

DSC00705.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Sylver απαικτες οι φωτογραφιες σου.f/b kefalonia μπραβο και σε εσενα.

----------


## laz94

Συλβερ καταπληκτικές και οι 2. Ειδικά η 2η!
Όσο για σένα Καφαλονιά να πώ οτι είναι πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία όπως και όλες όσες ανέβασες σήμερα! Μπράβο!  :Wink: 
(Από ποιό πλοίο είναι η φωτο?)

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Σε ευχαριστω φιλε μου λαζαρε!!ειναι απο το αρτεμις!!!!

----------


## laz94

> Σε ευχαριστω φιλε μου λαζαρε!!ειναι απο το αρτεμις!!!!


.......... :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

Σκαναρισμένη φώτο του Μαρίνα, πριν αρκετά χρόνια, κάπου στο Αιγαίο.

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Ωραια φωτο φιλε μου!!!!!!πρεπει να ηταν πιο γρηγορη τοτε!!!!!! :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

To Μαρίνα περιμένοντας έξω απ τον Πειραιά...

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> To Μαρίνα περιμένοντας έξω απ τον Πειραιά...


Speedkiller φανταστικη φωτογραφια!!!Παιρνεις πεντε αστερακια απο εμενα!

----------


## Vortigern

Ρε παιδια τη δρομολογιο εκτελη το Μαρινα.Το ΑΙΣ το δειχνη στην Μηλο με κατευθυνση την Σιφνο...ειναι οντος ετσι η μηπως ειναι το Μιλενα και κανει λαθος το ΑΙΣ?

----------


## sea_serenade

Προσέκρουσε στον προβλήτα του λιμανιού της Κάσου, το επιδοτούμενο επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό πλοίο της GA Ferries "Μαρίνα", όταν σήμερα το πρωί, ενώ είχε αποβιβάσει με ασφάλεια τους λιγοστούς επιβάτες και ετοιμαζόταν να αποπλεύσει "χτυπήθηκε" από τα τεράστια κύματα της τοπικής κακοθαλασσιάς.
Το πλοίο που εκτελούσε το άγονο δρομολόγιο Ρόδο, Κάσο, Σαντορίνη, Μήλο, Πειραιά, υπέστη υλικές ζημιές ενώ ουδείς από τους 20 περίπου επιβάτες και το 45μελές πλήρωμα τραυματίσθηκε.
Το "Μαρίνα" πλέει 5,5 ν.μ. έξω από το λιμάνι της Κάσου, και ο πλοίαρχος του ζητάει από το ΥΕΝΑΝΠ να του δοθεί άδεια είτε να επιστρέψει στη Ρόδο, είτε στον Πειραιά προκειμένου να επιθεωρηθεί, ενώ αποκλείει την Κάσο, λόγω των άσχημων καιρικών συνθηκών που επικρατούν.

Πηγή: www.pathfinder.gr

----------


## dimitris

Το "Μαρινα" αυτη τι στιγμη ξεκιναει απο το κεντρικο λιμανι προς Περαμα.

----------


## leonidas

Τοσες σοβαρες ζημιες επαθε και παει Περαμα;
Το καημενο...το 'εφαγε' ο καιρος

----------


## dimitris

Εκανε μια βολτα μεχρι το Περαμα και τωρα βρισκεται κοντα στο αγκυροβολιο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dimitris

Παει για Νεο Μολο Δραπετσωνας διπλα στο "Σαντα Μαρια Ι" τελικα...

----------


## Vortigern

*Οριστε και μια φωτο με της βολτες που εκοβε εκει μεσα...* Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26066

----------


## mike_rodos

Μήπως ξέρουμε πιο πλοίο θα αντικατσστήσει την Μαρίνα στο επιδοτούμενο δρομολόγιο στα Δωδεκάνησα???

----------


## milos express

μαλλον το rodanthi ειναι ετοιμο...

----------


## manolis m.

Elpizw na oloklirwsoun to vapsimo tou ! Min ksekinisei misoteleiomeno ta dromologia tou !

----------


## marsant

To Ροδανθη θα αντικαταστησει το Μαρινα αυτο ειναι σιγουρο, τωρα για το βαψιμο μακαρι να προλαβουν..

----------


## sunflower

Το Μαρίνα ξέρουμε αν θα ανέβει δεξαμενή????

----------


## marsant

> Το Μαρίνα ξέρουμε αν θα ανέβει δεξαμενή????


Θα κανει την ετησια του σιγουρα αυτες τις μερες, για δεξαμενισμο εχει ακουστει για τελος Ιανουαριου.

----------


## mitilinios

Το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ από το χτες το απόγευμα βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά :shock: και σήμερα στις 17:00 φαίνεται να έχει δρομολόγιο.  :Confused:  Επομένως η βλάβη πρέπει να ήταν μικρή.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Το Μαρινα ταξιδεψε κανονικα. Οι ανταποκριτες του Νautilia.gr το αποθανατησαν μαλιστα 17.22 ανοιχτα της Σαλαμινος :Wink: 
Γιαυτο και η κακη ποιοτητα της εικονας

----------


## MYTILENE

Το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ το ναζιάρικο :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!
MARINA ok.jpg

----------


## marsant

Αφου σε ευχαριστησουμε φιλε ΜYTILENE για την ομορφη πλωρατη φωτο της Μαρινας που ανεβασες, θα πω για αλλη μια φορα πως ειναι πολυ ομορφο πλοιο μεσα εξω και ειναι κριμα που η ταχυτητα του περιοριζεται στα 14-15 μιλια.Θα επερεπε να ηταν πιο καλοσυντηρημενο.....Ομως θα μου πειτε πολλα ''θα'' επρεπε να ειχε κανει ο καπτα Γατος αλλα συνεχως τονιζει τις ακριβες συντηρησεις των πλοιων του..

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> Το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ το ναζιάρικο!!!!
> MARINA ok.jpg


Καταλαβαινω οτι τα περισσοτερα , ειδικα τα παλια , πλοια γερνουν αλλα αυτο γερνει ΠΟΛΥ !!!  :Surprised:

----------


## hayabusa

αφού επιπλέει ακόμη πάλι καλά  :Razz:

----------


## mike_rodos

Mετά από 2 ημέρες ''δεμένο'' στη Ρόδο λόγω  των ισχυρών νοτιάδων το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ τραβάει απευθείας γραμμή για Πειραιά (δρομολόγιο εξπρές το λέμε εμείς εδώ κατώ). Αν αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι το blue star 1 ή 2 με 4 ενδιάμεσους προορισμούς θέλει 12 ώρες για να πιάσει το μεγάλο λιμάνι... Το δρομολόγιο εξπρές πόσο θέλει??? Και μην ξεχνάμε κινούμαστε με την αστρονομική ταχύτητα των 13,8knts...


marina.jpg

----------


## eliasaslan

Αυτό είναι ενα πολύ επιτυχημένο ερώτημα απο το Μιχάλη. Όντως τα πράγμαα με την Ga Ferries στενεύουν όσο πάνε ειδικά τώρα που η BSF έχει 3 πλοία στη γραμμη... 
Ένα ακόμη ερώτημα που έχω εγώ είναι πως το Νταλιάνα ενώ κάνει Λέρο - Ρόδο 10 ώρες, deck κοστίζει 26 Ε, ενώ το BS 4 ώρες και 50 λεπτά με 5 Ε!! 

Επίσης το Νταλιάνα για Κω deck 13 από Λέρο deck σε 3 ώρες περίπου ενώ το BS 12 E με 1 ώρα και 10 λεπτά... Για Πειραιά πάλι το Νταλιάνα με 18 ώρες 63 ευρώ καμπίνα 4κλινη ενώ το BS με 8 ώρες 66 Ε... 

Το ερώτημά μου είναι γιατί να μας κλέβει τόσο αυτή η εταιρία, γιατί??? και με ποιά λογική? Δεν υπάρχουν όρια στις τιμές? Συγχωρέστε με για το ύφος, αλλά θα ήθελα να εκφράσω πως είναι τα πράγματα εδώ στα νησιά... Εδώ ζούμε αυτό το σκηνικό, δεν το βλέπουμε απλώς.. 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Vortigern

> Αυτό είναι ενα πολύ επιτυχημένο ερώτημα απο το Μιχάλη. Όντως τα πράγμαα με την Ga Ferries στενεύουν όσο πάνε ειδικά τώρα που η BSF έχει 3 πλοία στη γραμμη... 
> Ένα ακόμη ερώτημα που έχω εγώ είναι πως το Νταλιάνα ενώ κάνει Λέρο - Ρόδο 10 ώρες, deck κοστίζει 26 Ε, ενώ το BS 4 ώρες και 50 λεπτά με 5 Ε!! 
> 
> Επίσης το Νταλιάνα για Κω deck 13 από Λέρο deck σε 3 ώρες περίπου ενώ το BS 12 E με 1 ώρα και 10 λεπτά... Για Πειραιά πάλι το Νταλιάνα με 18 ώρες 63 ευρώ καμπίνα 4κλινη ενώ το BS με 8 ώρες 66 Ε... 
> 
> Το ερώτημά μου είναι γιατί να μας κλέβει τόσο αυτή η εταιρία, γιατί??? και με ποιά λογική? Δεν υπάρχουν όρια στις τιμές? Συγχωρέστε με για το ύφος, αλλά θα ήθελα να εκφράσω πως είναι τα πράγματα εδώ στα νησιά... Εδώ ζούμε αυτό το σκηνικό, δεν το βλέπουμε απλώς.. 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


 
Ηλια τα ιδια περιπου εγραψα και για το Ρομιλντα εγω.....οτι τσιμπαει πολυ τις τιμες ειναι αληθεια!!!Εμεις το ξερουμε που λενε.....

----------


## noulos

ΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΛΟ:
ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΜΟΝΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΟΙ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΕΙΣΙΤΗΡΙΩΝ ΚΑΘΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΜΙΛΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΩΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ!!!
ΤΟΣΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΘΑ ΚΑΘΕΣΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΥΠΕΡΠΟΛΥΤΕΛΗ ΣΑΛΟΝΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ, ΜΕ ΨΙΧΟΥΛΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΕΙΣ;;;  :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

καποιο μελος νομιζω το ειχε πει και παλαιοτερα.τζαμπα κρουαζιερα και φωναζεται

περα απο αυτο το βραδυ μπαινει διπλη ταριφα .τα αγουδημοπλοια σε οποια γραμμη και να ναι καταφερνουν να το κανουν σε 2 μερες αρα 2 βραδια.οποτε ..... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

> καποιο μελος νομιζω το ειχε πει και παλαιοτερα.τζαμπα κρουαζιερα και φωναζεται
> 
> περα απο αυτο το βραδυ μπαινει διπλη ταριφα .τα αγουδημοπλοια σε οποια γραμμη και να ναι καταφερνουν να το κανουν σε 2 μερες αρα 2 βραδια.οποτε .....


Εγω ειχα πει καποτε οτι θα πηγαινα Σιφνο με το Ρομιλντα και θα εκανα κρουαζιερα στο Αιγαιο...τελικα την εκανα 35 € κρουαζιερα με καναπε και τραπεζακι!!Τωρα δν ξερω Συλβερ μπορει να το εχει πει και αλλος...παντος αξιζει να κανεται μια τετοια κρουαζιερα και εσεις αρκει να εχεται λιγο παραπανω υπομονη απο το max!

----------


## noulos

> καποιο μελος νομιζω το ειχε πει και παλαιοτερα.τζαμπα κρουαζιερα και φωναζεται
> 
> περα απο αυτο το βραδυ μπαινει διπλη ταριφα .τα αγουδημοπλοια σε οποια γραμμη και να ναι καταφερνουν να το κανουν σε 2 μερες αρα 2 βραδια.οποτε .....


ΕΓΩ ΛΕΩ ΚΑΙ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ Ο ΠΕΛΑΤΗΣ-ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΘΕΙ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ! ΟΧΙ ΜΠΕΣ ΒΓΕΣ! ΤΟ ΤΖΑΜΠΑ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟ. Η EASYCRUISE ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΦΘΗΝΟΤΕΡΗ!

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο επέστρεψε ώς roro λόγω κάποιου προβλήματος του

----------


## vinman

..''παρατημένο'',διπλα στο κεντρικό λιμεναρχείο...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28312

----------


## sea_serenade

Έχει τις κλειστές της η Μαρινούλα αυτόν τον καιρό. Είχε μια ερωτική απογοήτευση τελευταία και κλείστηκε πολύ στον εαυτό της, έτσι τουλάχιστον μου είπε στο τηλέφωνο. Θα της περάσει, που θα πάει :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## cpt babis

ε ναι μωρε δεν ειναι τιποτα!!! θα της περασει.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μαρινα σημερα το βραδυ!
ga marina.jpg

ga marina (1).jpg

ga marina (2).jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Πολύ ωραίες φώτο Ben σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!Από ότι βλέπω έχουν βάψει την γάστρα και το μεγαλύτερο τμήμα της πλώρης.Θα κάνουν ότι έκαναν και στην Ροδάνθη??

Μία φώτο της Μαρίνας αφιερωμένη στον Ben Bruce!!
8-2-09 Η φώτο είναι τραβηγμένη από την πλώρη του Έλυρου!!
*P2080195.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Μαρινα σημερα το βραδυ!
> ga marina.jpg
> 
> ga marina (1).jpg
> 
> ga marina (2).jpg


κουκλα η μαρινα, να μπορουσε και το μυτιληνη να γινοταν ετσι!

----------


## dimitris

> κουκλα η μαρινα, να μπορουσε και το μυτιληνη να γινοταν ετσι!


Κωστα φαντασου μεχρι και  καπτα Μακης αρχισε να "γυαλιζει" τα βαπορια του! :Very Happy:

----------


## moutsokwstas

εμεις πρεπει να τρεξουμε να κρυφτουμε μετα απο αυτο.

----------


## scoufgian

> Κωστα φαντασου μεχρι και καπτα Μακης αρχισε να "γυαλιζει" τα βαπορια του!


εσυ ολο καρφια εισαι..........ηθελες να γινεις και Νελιτης......

----------


## speedrunner

Σήμερα το Μαρίνα θα φύγει από τον Πειραιά στις 20:00 και θα κάνει το δρομολόγιο Πάρο - Νάξο - Ίο - Σίκινο - Φολέγανδρο - Σαντορίνη - Ανάφη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μαρινα χειμωνας 1997-98 καπου εκει!
film (273).jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Φρεσκοβαμμένη και περιποιημένη σήμερα η αριστερή μπάντα της Μαρίνας!!!Κρίμα που δεν έχω φώτο να φαίνεται καλα...

----------


## speedrunner

Πριν από λίγο στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου,
DSC01478.JPG

DSC01481.JPG

DSC01483.JPG

DSC01485.JPG

DSC01488.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

> Πριν από λίγο στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου,


 να σαι καλα φιλε speedrunner.αλλα εχω να κανω και ενα σχολιο.δεν παει λιγος καιρος που το πλοιο δεξαμενιστηκε στο Περαμα.ενταξει απο κατω ολα καλα.απο πανω δεν μπορουσε να το βαψει.......τι χαλια ειναι αυτα!!!!να μου πεις GA FERRIES ειναι αυτη..........περιμενα τιποτα αλλο......ντροπη!!!

----------


## speedrunner

> να σαι καλα φιλε speedrunner.αλλα εχω να κανω και ενα σχολιο.δεν παει λιγος καιρος που το πλοιο δεξαμενιστηκε στο Περαμα.ενταξει απο κατω ολα καλα.απο πανω δεν μπορουσε να το βαψει.......τι χαλια ειναι αυτα!!!!να μου πεις GA FERRIES ειναι αυτη..........περιμενα τιποτα αλλο......ντροπη!!!


Όπως είπε και ο φίλος speedkiller ποιο πάνω η αριστερή μπάντα είναι φρεσκοβαμμένη. όπως φαίνεται και στην φωτογραφία

----------


## scoufgian

αμα ειναι ετσι οπως τα λεει ο speedkiller γιατι στη τελευταια φωτο βλεπω τρεξιματα παντου? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## speedrunner

> αμα ειναι ετσι οπως τα λεει ο speedkiller γιατι στη τελευταια φωτο βλεπω τρεξιματα παντου?



Μόνο τα μπλε μέρη του πλοίου όχι τα λευκά.

----------


## scoufgian

> Μόνο τα μπλε μέρη του πλοίου όχι τα λευκά.


 τωρα ειμαστε οκ.λεω κι εγω..........αριστερη μπαντα βαμμενη...........

----------


## mike_rodos

> Όπως είπε και ο φίλος speedkiller ποιο πάνω η αριστερή μπάντα είναι φρεσκοβαμμένη. όπως φαίνεται και στην φωτογραφία


Πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου βλέπω πλοίο μετά από δεξαμενισμό, να βγαίνει για δρομολόγια και να είναι ούτε καν μισοβαμμένο! από την μία μπάντα τα τριξίματα παντού και από την άλλη τα τριξίματα κάτω από την τσιμινιέρα! Αλλά GA FERRIES σε όλο της το μεγαλείο!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου βλέπω πλοίο μετά από δεξαμενισμό, να βγαίνει για δρομολόγια και να είναι ούτε καν μισοβαμμένο! από την μία μπάντα τα τριξίματα παντού και από την άλλη τα τριξίματα κάτω από την τσιμινιέρα! Αλλά GA FERRIES σε όλο της το μεγαλείο!!!


δυο ενδεχομενα υπαρχουν:η ο καπτα μακης να κανει οικονομια στην μπογια, η οικονομια στο πληρωμα.

----------


## Speedkiller

> αμα ειναι ετσι οπως τα λεει ο speedkiller γιατι στη τελευταια φωτο βλεπω τρεξιματα παντου?


Πολύ απαιτητικός μου έγινες Γιάννη... :Smile: Μια χαρα είναι η αριστερή μπάντα!Εχουμε δει και χειρότερα χάλια και σε πλοία της Ga και σε άλλων εταιρειών...

----------


## scoufgian

> Πολύ απαιτητικός μου έγινες Γιάννη...Μια χαρα είναι η αριστερή μπάντα!Εχουμε δει και χειρότερα χάλια και σε πλοία της Ga και σε άλλων εταιρειών...


 καλομαθα απο το Μυτιληνη.............:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## giannisk88

> Σήμερα το Μαρίνα θα φύγει από τον Πειραιά στις 20:00 και θα κάνει το δρομολόγιο Πάρο - Νάξο - Ίο - Σίκινο - Φολέγανδρο - Σαντορίνη - Ανάφη.


Και μάλιστα με 2 άλλους καπετανέους απο οτι άκουσα
Τους καπτα Λευτερη Καρυστινό και τον καπτα Σιδερή Λυγνό αντί του Φώτη Λαμπρινού ο οποίος θα επιστρέψει μετα απο το δρομολόγιο αυτό.

----------


## speedrunner

> Και μάλιστα με 2 άλλους καπετανέους απο οτι άκουσα
> Τους καπτα Λευτερη Καρυστινό και τον καπτα Σιδερή Λυγνό αντί του Φώτη Λαμπρινού ο οποίος θα επιστρέψει μετα απο το δρομολόγιο αυτό.


πολύ σωστά!!!!

----------


## dimitris

Τωρα που βαφτικε το Μυτιληνη και δεν εχουμε με ποιο ν'ασχοληθουμε ας πιασουμε τα πλοια του καπτα Μακη :Razz: 
βαφονται κι αυτα αλλα σε αργους ρυθμους δειτε το Ροδανθη πρωτη μπηκε στην δεξαμενη τωρα τελειωσε το βαψιμο :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φίλε speedrunner σε ευχαριστούμε για τις φώτο!Τώρα για την εξωτερική κατάσταση του πλοίου ας μην μιλήσω καθόλου...*

----------


## plori

> *Φίλε speedrunner σε ευχαριστούμε για τις φώτο!Τώρα για την εξωτερική κατάσταση του πλοίου ας μην μιλήσω καθόλου...*


 Συμφωνώ απολύτως όπως και για της ταχύτητες των πλοίων της εταιρείας γιατί νομίζω οτι το θέμα το έχουμε εξαντλήσει.

----------


## .voyager

Xθεσινός απόπλους του πλοίου, φώτο από το κόκκινο.

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Ρε παιδια να παμε να βοηθησουμε την κατασταση!!! :Razz: Ασ παρουμε ολη απο μια βουρτσα να παμε να το σουλουποσουμε λιγο!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ελμεψη

Μανουβράρωντας στο λιμάνι της Σύμης.Το καλύτερο της διαδικάσιας είναι ο απόπλους.Με ένα κάβο δεμένο και με το προπελάκι να προσπαθεί να γυρίσει.Τα καλά του Ρομίλντα που πριν αρκετά χρόνια είχε πάρει μια μπίντα μαζί του...:-D

----------


## TOM

αλλη μια φωτο η οποια ειναι για καρτ ποσταλ.μπραβο ελμεψη.

----------


## marsant

Φωτογραφια 5 αστερων!Φιλε ελμεψη υπεροχη η φωτογραφια σου.

----------


## nickosps

Ευχαριστούμε για την φανταστική φωτογραφία!!!

----------


## alcaeos

τι να πω φιλε αριστούργημα!!!!!!!  μπραβο

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Τελεια!!!! :Surprised:

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Μια γνώριμη «φατσούλα» σκάει μύτη στην Παροικιά….  :Smile: 

marina 1 (less pixels).JPG

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Και για να μη σας ζαλίζω με πολλά μηνύματα, η προσέγγιση του πλοίου σε φάσεις….

marina 2(less pixels).JPG

marina 3(less pixels).JPG

marina 4(less pixels).JPG

marina 5(less pixels).JPG

marina 6(less pixels).JPG

 :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

Καπεταν Αντρέα σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!! Πάρα πολύ όμορφες φωτο από την όμορφη Πάρο!! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

Mετά τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες του καπετάν αντρέα, τον οποίο και ευχαριστούμε θερμά.. Το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ χθες το βράδυ στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου, περιμένοντας την αναχώρηση του στης 23:59.  :Smile:  Αφιερωμένη στον scoufgian που ενώ μιλούσαμε στο τηλέφωνο εγώ φωτογραφίζα...  :Smile: 


DSCN0951.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Mετά τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες του καπετάν αντρέα, τον οποίο και ευχαριστούμε θερμά.. Το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ χθες το βράδυ στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου, περιμένοντας την αναχώρηση του στης 23:59. Αφιερωμένη στον scoufgian που ενώ μιλούσαμε στο τηλέφωνο εγώ φωτογραφίζα... 
> 
> 
> DSCN0951.jpg


Σαββατο βραδυ κι εσυ να περιμενεις να φυγει αγουδημοπλοιο απο το νησι σου?Χαλασε ο κοσμος μου φαινεται.....:mrgreen::mrgreen:Ευχαριστη εκπληξη..........Θα στην ανταποδωσω σε λιγες ημερες........... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mike_rodos

> Σαββατο βραδυ κι εσυ να περιμενεις να φυγει αγουδημοπλοιο απο το νησι σου?Χαλασε ο κοσμος μου φαινεται.....:mrgreen::mrgreen:Ευχαριστη εκπληξη..........Θα στην ανταποδωσω σε λιγες ημερες...........


Μ' αυτό ακριβώς απορώ και εγώ... όντως πρέπει να έχει γκρεμιστεί κανένας φούρνος στη Ρόδο...

----------


## Vortigern

> Σαββατο βραδυ κι εσυ να περιμενεις να φυγει αγουδημοπλοιο απο το νησι σου?Χαλασε ο κοσμος μου φαινεται.....:mrgreen::mrgreen:Ευχαριστη εκπληξη..........Θα στην ανταποδωσω σε λιγες ημερες...........


Εσυ να κοψεις τα πολλα τηλεφωνα!

Μιχαλι σε ευχαρισουμε και παντα να μας χαριζεις τετοια.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Ρε παιδια ξερει κανεις κατι για το βαπορι τι γινετε ειχε αναχοριση στις 16:00 και τωρα ειναι 17:31 και δεν εχει φιγει ακομα εαν ξερει κανεις κατι ας με ενιμεροσι ?

----------


## marsant

To ομορφο ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ερχομενο απο την ΑΝΑΦΗ με κατευθυνση το λιμανι της Σαντορινης, περνωντας εξω απο το σπιτι μου με 15,5 με τις μηχανες του να κελαηδουν!Η φωτογραφια ειναι τραβηγμενη πριν 5 λεπτα(!) και η ποιοτητα της δεν ειναι και η καλυτερη γιατι περναγε ψιλομακρια.

----------


## dimitris

Σιγα το σπιτι... :Razz:  :Very Happy:  αλλαζουμε? :Very Happy: 
Γεια σου ρε Μαρινο!!!

----------


## marsant

> Σιγα το σπιτι... αλλαζουμε?
> Γεια σου ρε Μαρινο!!!


 
οποτε θες:mrgreen:

----------


## plori

Πολλή καλή θέα έχεις!!!:mrgreen: :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

σημερινη αφιξη του Μαρινα στο λιμανι του Πειραια.Αφιερωμενες εξαιρετικα στο φιλο Vinman για το εξαιρετικο του χθεσινο ρεπορταζ,στο φιλο ndimitr93 για τη πολυ καλη δουλεια του απο τα ομορφα Χανια και βεβαια στο αφεντικο μας Νικο
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37421

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37422

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37423

----------


## marsant

ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΕΣ!!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Και μια φωτο απο προσφατο ταξιδι μου που ειχα παει στη σαντορινη..

Η πλορι του μαρινα.jpg

----------


## Leo

Το Μαρίνα σε πρωτομαγιάτικο ταξίδι απο Δωδεκάνησα για Πειραιά. Εδώ Νότια της Σύρου για τους φίλους του πλοίου και της GA Ferries. Στο βάθος η Πάρος...

P11607181.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες όλες! Μπράβο σας παιδιά!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Και για να δουμε τωρα και τιν πριμη του :Wink: Η πριμη του ΜΑΡΙΝΑ.jpg

----------


## thanos75

> Και για να δουμε τωρα και τιν πριμη τουΗ πριμη του ΜΑΡΙΝΑ.jpg


 Απορίες μάλλον χαζές, αλλά δεν αντέχω να μην ρωτήσω: Τις πισίνες τις ανοίγουν ποτέ στα ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ και ΜΑΡΙΝΑ?

----------


## mike_rodos

> Απορίες μάλλον χαζές, αλλά δεν αντέχω να μην ρωτήσω: Τις πισίνες τις ανοίγουν ποτέ στα ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ και ΜΑΡΙΝΑ?


Όσες φορές και αν έχω ταξιδέψει, όσες φορές και αν έχω δεί φώτο των πλοίων... Ποτέ δεν ήταν ανοιχτές!!!

----------


## ελμεψη

Και γω μια απο τα ίδια, μάλλον αποτελούν ντεκόρ παρά κάτι χρήσιμο στο πλοίο. Και αν σκεφτεί κανείς τις ώρες που μένει μέσα σε αυτό για να φτάσει σε κάποιο μικρό νησάκι του Αιγαίου καλό θα ήταν να τις χρησιμοποιούσανε να δροσίζεται και ο κοσμάκης...

----------


## MILTIADIS

κανενα πλοιο που ταξιδευει στο αιγαιο και εχει πισινα δεν την ανοιγει.μονο τα πλοια της αδριατικης τα κανουν αυτα! :Wink:  :Cool: συγχαρτηρια για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες παιδια!

----------


## thanos75

Μεταξύ μας Mike ήμουν σίγουρος :Wink: ...Με το Ροδάνθη που είχα ταξιδέψει πριν κάποια χρόνια δεν την είδα ανοιχτή, και ειλικρινά θα μου φαινόταν πολύ σουρρεαλιστικό αυτά τα πλοία να έχουν ανοικτή πισίνα με την τόση οικονομία που κάνουν στο πετρέλαιο (και κατά συνέπεια στην ταχύτητα) και τις διάφορες ελλείψεις που είχαν στο ξενοδοχειακό για κάποια χρόνια.  Ειλικρινά μου φαντάζει πολύ σουρρεαλιστική η πισίνα ειδικά στο ΜΑΡΙΝΑ.  Φιλιά στην Ρόδο φίλε μου...Έχω ζήσει στο νησί σου ως φαντάρος για 8 μήνες και έχω -όσο απίστευτο και εάν ακούγεται- ωραίες αναμνήσεις

----------


## thanos75

> κανενα πλοιο που ταξιδευει στο αιγαιο και εχει πισινα δεν την ανοιγει.μονο τα πλοια της αδριατικης τα κανουν αυτα!συγχαρτηρια για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες παιδια!


 Την ανοίγουν και τα ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ και ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ στα πρωινά δρομολόγια για Ηράκλειο.  Το έχω δει με τα μάτια μου και έχω μάλιστα δροσιστεί :Wink:  σ'αυτές

----------


## thanos75

> Και γω μια απο τα ίδια, μάλλον αποτελούν ντεκόρ παρά κάτι χρήσιμο στο πλοίο. Και αν σκεφτεί κανείς τις ώρες που μένει μέσα σε αυτό για να φτάσει σε κάποιο μικρό νησάκι του Αιγαίου καλό θα ήταν να τις χρησιμοποιούσανε να δροσίζεται και ο κοσμάκης...


 Δεν θα διαφωνούσα μαζί σου φίλε Έλμεψη...Μόνο που στη στιγμή που τελικά οι πισίνες χρησιμεύουν απλώς ως ντεκόρ, δεν θα ήταν ίσως καλύτερα να υπήρχαν στη θέση τους περισσότερα από αυτά τα όμορφα τραπεζάκια με τις ομπρέλες και να αυξάνονταν έτσι το θερινό πρωτόκολλο του πλοίου?  Επιπλέον με αυτό τον τρόπο πιο πολλοί άνθρωποι θα απολάμβαναν ένα ωραίο θαλασσινό ταξίδι

----------


## Vortigern

Μαρινα 

στριβοντας για να περασει τα φαναρια του Πειραια

----------


## prutanis

Mια σημερινη στο φιλο Marsant που δεν του αρεσουν τα <αλουμινοκουτα> :Smile: 
theofilos 063.jpg

----------


## marsant

Να σαι καλα σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε prutanis για την ομορφη φωτο που μου χαρισες.Εννωειται οτι τα προτιμω απο τα αλουμινοκουτα γιατι τα 'γρηγορα'' ειναι λες και βρισκεσαι σε πουλμαν.

----------


## DAFEL

ΑΧ ΡΕ ΚΑΠΤΑ ΓΑΤΟ ΛΙΓΟ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΕΒΑΦΕΣ ΤΑ ΜΑΝΟΥΛΙΑ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΑΓΑΠΟΥΣΑΝ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΧΘΡΟΙ ΣΟΥ

----------


## nickosps

Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες της Μαρινάρας (κατά το Ροδανθάρα:mrgreen :Smile: !!

----------


## ελμεψη

Το Μαρίνα στο λιμάνι της Σύμης στις 16/4/2009.Απο δεξιά, πλώρα και από αριστερά.

----------


## ελμεψη

Και η αρχή των προηγούμενων εικονων.Το Μαρινα μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι της Συμης απο ψηλά.

----------


## nickosps

Όλες είναι ωραίες, αλλά τι να πούμε για την τελευταία καρτ ποστάλ?? Έμεινα άφωνος... :Very Happy:

----------


## ελμεψη

Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια, εχω ακομα μερικες για το Μαρινα, αλλα δεν ειναι απο ψηλα.Ελπιζω να σου αρεσουν.Θα υπαρξει συνεχεια τις επομενες μερες.

----------


## marsant

Παμε να δουμε το ομορφο κοριτσι του καπτα Μακη πριν περιπου 1 ωρα στην Σαντορινη.Αφιερωμενες σε ολους και ειδικα στους prutanis,ελμεψη,nickops,Aiolos Kenteris II.

Φτανοντας στο λιμανι του Αθηνιου ερχομενο απο την Αναφη.



ετοιμο να μανουβραρει


Μπροστα απο το Sea Runner και ετοιμο για αναποδα

----------


## marsant

Ετοιμο να ριξει καταπελτη..


Αξιζει να αναφερω οτι η κινηση που πηρε ηταν πολυ καλη

----------


## mike_rodos

Kύριε ανταποκριτά μας από την Σαντορίνη σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ...

----------


## ελμεψη

Ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση και επιφυλασομαι να ανταποδωσω σε λιγο με μια βραδινη της Μαρινας απο μια μεταμεσονυχτια αφιξη της στην Συμη

----------


## marsant

Eπειδη ειχα καποιο προβλημα με το προγραμμα που ανεβαζω φωτογραφιες τωρα ειναι οκ και τις μεγαλωσα για να μπορειτε να τις δειτε κανονικα.Να σται καλα!

----------


## nickosps

Γεια σου marsant άρχοντα με τα ωραία σου τα "κορίτσια"! Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε!

----------


## ελμεψη

Όπως ειχα υποσχεθει το Μαρινα σε ενα νυχτερινο του περασμα απο τη Συμη.Βεβαια δεν φαινεται καλα η πλωρη του γιατι την κρυβει το Πρωτεας, ενω την πρυμνη του την κρυβει ενα μεγαλο τουρκικο ιστιοφορο. Αφιερωμενη και στον nickosps που πιστευω οτι ειναι απο τους θαυμαστες του πλοιου.

----------


## speedrunner

Σήμερα το πρωί επιστρέφοντας στον Πειραιά

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Σε ευχαριστω πολλι για τις φωτο και σιντομα θα σου βαλω και εγω μερικες τιν ειδια μερα στιν φολεγανδρο...

----------


## nickosps

> Όπως ειχα υποσχεθει το Μαρινα σε ενα νυχτερινο του περασμα απο τη Συμη.Βεβαια δεν φαινεται καλα η πλωρη του γιατι την κρυβει το Πρωτεας, ενω την πρυμνη του την κρυβει ενα μεγαλο τουρκικο ιστιοφορο. Αφιερωμενη και στον nickosps που πιστευω οτι ειναι απο τους θαυμαστες του πλοιου.


Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ έλμεψη! Και ναι είμαι θαυμαστής του πλοίου! Αυτό και η ιδιαίτερη αδυναμία μου είναι δύο πολύ όμορφα σκαριά!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Να και απο μενα μερικες αφιερομαινες στο στο marsat εξερετικα και σε ολοι τιν παρεα εδω !!(σορι για τιν αναλισι ειναι γιατι ειναι βραδι εκανα οτι μπορουσα )
100_0415.jpg
100_0416.jpg
100_0417.jpg

----------


## marsant

Σε ευχαριστω να σαι καλα!Μια χαρα ειναι οι φωτο σου, μην ξεχναμε οτι τις τραβηξες βραδυ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MARINA το ομορφο αυτο πλοιο στον πειραια
MARINA (50).JPG

----------


## nickosps

> MARINA το ομορφο αυτο πλοιο στον πειραια
> MARINA (50).JPG


Μαρίνα και Ben Bruce! Από τους πιο ωραίους συνδυασμούς!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Να δουμε και λιγο τη γεφυρα του μαριναimg (44).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜΑΡΙΝΑ στις 3 αυγουστου του 2006 γυριζει πειραια εκτακτος λογω καποιου ασθενουςMARINA (54).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια και ανοιξαμε το σεντουκι μαρινα ας βαλω αυτη την φωτοmarina.JPG

----------


## Vortigern

> Να δουμε και λιγο τη γεφυρα του μαριναimg (44).JPG


Δεν διαφερει και πολυ απο τη γεφυρα του Ιεραπετρα αποτι βλεπω.

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Ben η μια φωτογραφια καλυτερη απο την αλλη!

----------


## marsant

> Δεν διαφερει και πολυ απο τη γεφυρα του Ιεραπετρα αποτι βλεπω.


Εχουν αρκετες δαιφορες οι γεφυρες τους.Πρωτα απο ολα του Ιεραπετρα ειναι κλειστη ενω του Μαρινα δεν ειναι,επισης η γεφυρα του Μαρινα ειχε ανακαινιστει στο Περαμα το 1994 οταν πλοιο ειχε μετασκευαστει ολο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Εχουν αρκετες δαιφορες οι γεφυρες τους.Πρωτα απο ολα του Ιεραπετρα ειναι κλειστη ενω του Μαρινα δεν ειναι,επισης η γεφυρα του Μαρινα ειχε ανακαινιστει στο Περαμα το 1994 οταν πλοιο ειχε μετασκευαστει ολο.


Moνο η τιμονιερα και οι κονσολες εμειναν στι θεση τους.Τα παραθυρα της γεφυρας αλλαξαν κλιση, αλλες βαρδιολες, αλλες πορτες και γενικα καμια απολυτος σχεση μα το αδερφο SUPER NAIAS

----------


## Vortigern

Για τις τιμονιερες και τις κονσολες μιλουσα και εγω...σορρυ που δν το ανεφερα πριν

----------


## nkr

Το marina στον Πειραια την Μ.Τεταρτη.

----------


## DimitrisT

α)Η πρύμη του Μαρίνα στο Βαθύ της Σάμου
β)Μακρινή λήψη του Μαρίνα στο λιμάνι μαζί με Σαμοθράκη και  corsica  express iii  5/8/07
γ)στο λιμάνι

----------


## nkr

Το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ αναχωρει απο το λιμανι του Πειραια.



http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?C...ContentId=7297

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Το Μαρινακι μας σε μια πλωρατη φωτογραφια!!!!!

Εικόνα 042.jpg

----------


## sg3

πολυ ωραια!μπραβο!

----------


## ελμεψη

Μιας και το Μαρινα θα κανουμε καιρο να το ξαναδουμε στο λιμανι της Συμης,ας δουμε λοιπον δυο φωτογραφιες του απο μια προσεγγιση του το Πασχα.Μπροστα στο ρολοι και εχοντας αναχωρησει για Ροδο.Αφιερωμενες στους λατρεις του πλοιου και ειδικα στον marsant.

Και μια πιο μακρινη...
DSC04561.JPG

----------


## marsant

Αψογος ανταποκριτης παντα απο το ομορφο ακριτικο νησι, χαριζοντας μας παντα ομορφες φωτογραφιες!Να σαι καλα!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Mαρινα*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

photo 0006.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Mαρινα*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

photo 0018.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Τελεια φωτογραφια!!!!!!Σαν να ακουω το γλυκο ηχο που βγαζει το Μαρινακι!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## marsant

Ποιημα οι φωτογραφιες!!

----------


## nickosps

Ευχαριστούμε για τις πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες!!

----------


## DAFEL

ΓΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΡΕ ΜΑΡΙΝΑΡΑ ΓΚΟΜΕΝΑΡΑ

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Η Μαριναρα στον Πειραια!!!

Picture 010 (Custom).jpg

----------


## thanos75

Απίστευτες φωτογραφίες ενός πραγματικά όμορφου βαποριού! Θα πάρει τελικά κάποια γραμμή το πλοίο φέτος το καλοκαίρι? Τϊ ακούγεται? ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ και ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ξεκινούν δρομολόγια σε Σποράδες και Κυκλάδες αντίστοιχα

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Απίστευτες φωτογραφίες ενός πραγματικά όμορφου βαποριού! Θα πάρει τελικά κάποια γραμμή το πλοίο φέτος το καλοκαίρι? Τϊ ακούγεται? ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ και ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ξεκινούν δρομολόγια σε Σποράδες και Κυκλάδες αντίστοιχα


 Οχι ακούγεται το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ ήδη ξεκίνησε και το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ απο αυριο !!
 Για το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ τωρα ??

----------


## xidianakis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mBLtLInp_I

----------


## Vortigern

Για τους λατρεις του πλοιου

μπαινοντας στον Πειραια

----------


## nickosps

Ευχαριστούμε Θάνο!

----------


## nikosnasia

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 1999.
Pict1999113.jpg

----------


## Gregory K.

Το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ξεκινα αποψε τα μεσανυχτα τα ταξιδια του προς Ικαρια και Σαμο....

Καλα ταξιδια!!!!!!!!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

> ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 1999.
> Pict1999113.jpg



Αρε ομορφιες τοτε η Μαρινα!!!!ΠΟλυ ομορφη φωτογραφια σε ευχαριστουμε!!!!!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Μαρίνα πηγαίνοντας να δέσει στο λιμάνι χτεσινή λήψη.

----------


## noulos

> Το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ξεκινα αποψε τα μεσανυχτα τα ταξιδια του προς Ικαρια και Σαμο....
> 
> Καλα ταξιδια!!!!!!!!


 Θα πιάνει και Φούρνους;

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Θα πιάνει και Φούρνους;


 Ναι φιλε noulos . Αλλα 
 οχι σε ολα τα δρομολογια

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜΑRINA το ετος 1998 στον πειραια

new (293).jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Μαρίνα στον Πειραιά στις 26/6.
DSCF0705.jpg

DSCF0706.jpg

DSCF0707.jpg

DSCF0708.jpg

Μαζί με Sardinia Vera 
DSCF0739.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Η πρώτη φωτό΄είναι τέλεια

----------


## Speedkiller

Σημερινή αναχώρηση!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46370

----------


## gtogias

Η Μαρίνα μόλις έχει μπει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, Ιούλιος 2008:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46475

----------


## sea_serenade

Να σου πω την αμαρτία μου Γιώργο, προτιμώ την ΜΑΡΙΝΙΤΣΑ σε σχέση με την ΑΝΘΟΥΛΑ και ας μου κρατήσει μούτρα η δεύτερη!!!!!

----------


## naftopoulo

Το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ στον Αγιο Κηρυκο της Ικαριας...

marina ag kirykos.jpg

marina ag.kirykos2.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

παρα πολυ καλη ολη η δουλεια σου απο τις ανταποκρισεις σαμου ικαριας

----------


## Leo

Πήγα σήμερα να βγάλω εισητήρια Πειραιά - Σύρο, σε συγκενικό μου πρόσωπο, για αναχώρηση Παρασκευή 4 Ιουλίου ώρα 23:59 (έτσι γράφει) σε ένα πρακτορείο της γειτονιάς μου. Επιβάτης ένας (φοιτητής) και ένα μηχανάκι. 

Ζήτησα φοιτητικό εισητήριο και μου έιπαν ότι τα Σ/Κ δεν ισχύουν οι φοιτητικές εκπτώσεις. Στην ερώτηση το πλοίο φεύγει την Παρασκευή (σύμφωνα με αυτά που είναι γραμμένα πάνω) η απάντηση είναι δεν το δίνει σύστημα. Κατά τα άλλα επιβάτης κοστίζει 22 Ευρώ (κατάστρωμα) και το μηχανάκι 20 Ευρώ. Καλό ταξίδι  :Wink:

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Πήγα σήμερα να βγάλω εισητήρια Πειραιά - Σύρο, σε συγκενικό μου πρόσωπο, για αναχώρηση Παρασκευή 4 Ιουλίου ώρα 23:59 (έτσι γράφει) σε ένα πρακτορείο της γειτονειάς μου. Επιβάτης ένας (φοιτητής) και ένα μηχανάκι. 
> 
> Ζήτησα φοιτητικό εισητήριο και μου έιπαν ότι τα Σ/Κ δεν ισχύουν οι φοιτητικές εκπτώσεις. Στην ερώτηση το πλοίο φεύγει την Παρασκευή (σύμφωνα με αυτά που είναι γραμμένα πάνω) η απάντηση είναι δεν το δίνει σύστημα. Κατά τα άλλα επιβάτης κοστίζει 22 Ευρώ (κατάστρωμα) και το μηχανάκι 20 Ευρώ. Καλό ταξίδι


 Απίστευτες δικαιολογίες. Οσο περνάνε τα χρόνια όλο και περισσότερο καταλαβαίνω αυτούς που δε γουστάρουν να πάνε στα νησιά, μόνο και μόνο για την κοροϊδία των ακτοπλοϊκών εταιριών. 
Και το λέω ως νησιώτης και καραβολάτρης.

----------


## hayabusa

*αστα καπταιν, ειναι για πολλές σφαλιάρες 
*

----------


## naftopoulo

Κι εμενα φευγουν οι γονεις μου την παρασκευη. Πληροφοριακως το εισητηριο ΙΧ για Αγιο Κηρυκο κοστιζει 70 Ευρω!

----------


## noulos

> Πήγα σήμερα να βγάλω εισητήρια Πειραιά - Σύρο, σε συγκενικό μου πρόσωπο, για αναχώρηση Παρασκευή 4 Ιουλίου ώρα 23:59 (έτσι γράφει) σε ένα πρακτορείο της γειτονιάς μου. Επιβάτης ένας (φοιτητής) και ένα μηχανάκι. 
> 
> Ζήτησα φοιτητικό εισητήριο και μου έιπαν ότι τα Σ/Κ δεν ισχύουν οι φοιτητικές εκπτώσεις. Στην ερώτηση το πλοίο φεύγει την Παρασκευή (σύμφωνα με αυτά που είναι γραμμένα πάνω) η απάντηση είναι δεν το δίνει σύστημα. Κατά τα άλλα επιβάτης κοστίζει 22 Ευρώ (κατάστρωμα) και το μηχανάκι 20 Ευρώ. Καλό ταξίδι


 Οι τιμές του ανταγωνισμού ποιες είναι ξέρουμε;

----------


## sylver23

Μα δεν το ξέρατε??Τα π/σ/κ δεν είμαστε φοιτητές.Τις αλλες μέρες που δεν γεμίζει το πλοίο ξαφνικά ξαναγινόμαστε.
Το κακό είναι οτι το θέμα είναι στα χέρια της καθε εταιρίας και οχι του Υπουργείου οπως πιστεύω θα έπρεπε.
Θα επρεπε να υπαρχει νόμος για μιασυγκεκριμένη εκπτωση πχ 30% για φοιτητες καθε μέρα και απο κει και πέρα η κάθε εταιρία να έχει την ευχέρεια να κάνει επιπλέον εκπτώσεις.

**70 το ιχ με το  Μυκονος για Εύδηλο και 70 το ιχ για Αγιο με το Μαρίνα με διαφορα πολλών ωρων......

----------


## hayabusa

*Συλβέστρο, μη μου πεις ότι η Μυκονάρα πάει πιο γρήγορα.*

----------


## sylver23

Γιατι δεν πάει??
7.30 με 8 ωρες το μυκονος εναντι ΧΧ ωρων του Μαρινα 
(ΧΧ = δυο αριθμοι ,δηλ μπορει 11,12,13 ++++ :Very Happy: )

----------


## noulos

Παντως κανείς δεν μπορεί να ξέρει τι υπάρχει στο κεφάλι του κάθε ανθρώπου! Η κοινή λογική λέει ότι όταν έχεις ένα πλοίο που πηγαίνει σχεδόν με τα μισά μίλια από τον ανταγωνιστή, έχει 9-10 φορές μεγαλύτερη ηλικία και από ανέσεις, πολυτέλεια κλπ. άσε καλύτερα, για να δελεάσεις κανέναν επιβάτη θα πρέπει να καλύψεις τα παραπάνω μειονεκτήματα με αισθητά καλύτερες τιμές. Ομως αυτό που συμβαίνει με την συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία είναι φοβερό! Ο μόνος τομέας που δείχνει να ακολουθεί τον ανταγωνισμό είναι η τιμολογιακή πολιτική!!! Τι να πει κανείς;

----------


## hsw

> Οι τιμές του ανταγωνισμού ποιες είναι ξέρουμε;


Για Σύρο με το Χίος 29 το κατάστρωμα και 18 η μοτοσυκλέτα και με το Ιθάκη, 26 το κατάστρωμα και 19 η μοτοσυκλέτα!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μαρινα*... 
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

MARINA.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΦΩΤΟ (ΛΙΓΟ ΚΟΥΝΗΜΕΝΗ) ΑΠΟΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΝΥΚΤΕΡΕΥΣΗ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΤΟ 1998 ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΚΑΙΟ.
Pict1998086.jpg

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> ΦΩΤΟ (ΛΙΓΟ ΚΟΥΝΗΜΕΝΗ) ΑΠΟΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΝΥΚΤΕΡΕΥΣΗ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΤΟ 1998 ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΚΑΙΟ.
> Pict1998086.jpg


Εγώ παντως τη βλέπω .....................*πανεμορφη .*Πολύ καλή νυχτερινή ληψη.΄μπράβο

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Mαρίνα...*
_ΦΩΤΟ: ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

marina 001.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Mαρίνα...*
_ΦΩΤΟ: ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

marina 0002.jpg

_Χαρισμένη στον φίλο nikosnasia._

----------


## marsant

Στιγμες δοξας ζει αποψε το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ εξαιτιας σας κυριοι T.S.S Apollon και nikosnasia με αυτα που ανεβαζετε...

----------


## parianos

και μια φωτο απο μενα...

MARINA.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Πανέμορφες οι φωτογραφίες όλων σας!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μαρινα*...στο λιμανι της Τηνου.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

85858.jpg

----------


## marsant

ΜΑΡΙΝΑΡΑ και απο πισω να φαινεται η ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ!Σουπερ η φωτογραφια σου!

----------


## nickosps

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μαρινα*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

011.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στους marsant και nickosps_

----------


## marsant

Πανεμορφη η ληψη, πανεμορφη η θαλασσα, κουκλα το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ.Τι αλλο να ζητησει κανεις?Να σαι καλα:wink:

----------


## diagoras

Σημερινη αναχωριση της κουκλας Μαρινας απ τον Πειραια 
010.JPG

----------


## speedrunner

Τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου που περάστηκαν στο σύστημα κρατήσεων πριν λίγες ημέρες μέχρι και αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου, σήμερα δεν υπάρχουν πουθενά :Confused:  την παλεύουν καθόλου στην GA. :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## thanos75

Τελικά τί γίνεται? Αλλάζει τα δρομολόγιά του το πλοίο? Κάτι άκουσα ότι θα πηγαίνει και αυτό Παροναξία-Σαντορίνη με προσεγγίσεις σε Σίκινο και Φόλέγανδρο.  Και με την Ικαροσαμία τί θα γίνει?

----------


## marsant

Απο Ικαρια-Σαμο δεν τιθεται θεμα να φυγει(προς το παρων).Τα παει αρκετα καλα σε κινηση.Θα μεινει στην γραμμη απλα θα τροποποιηθουν λιγο τα δρομολογια, και οπως σωστα λες θα αρχισει δρομολογια και Παροναξια-Σαντορινη.

----------


## sylver23

Μαρσαντ ισχυει αυτο που ακούγεται οτι ενα δρομολόγιο του για ικαροσαμία θα το κάνει άλλο πλοίο της εταιρίας ?

----------


## marsant

> Μαρσαντ ισχυει αυτο που ακούγεται οτι ενα δρομολόγιο του για ικαροσαμία θα το κάνει άλλο πλοίο της εταιρίας ?


Ισχυει αλλα αμα σου που πιο ειναι θα σε στεναχωρησω:mrgreen:.Ενα δρομολογιο την εβδομαδα αλλα εκτος απο Ικαρια-Σαμο θα εχει το μενου αλλα 3 νησια..

----------


## sylver23

Μωρε ποιο θα ναι ξέρω.Το χω πετάξει και στο θέμα του,αλλα δεν ήμουν και σίγουρος οτι οντως θα ξεκινήσει (Μιλένα).

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Μαρίνα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά φωτο  από το Ν. Χίος

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜARINA στον πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 2006

marina (2).JPG

----------


## gtogias

> ΜARINA στον πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 2006
> 
> marina (2).JPG


¶ψογη. Για σεμινάριο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MARINA και ολογον απο DALIANA εξω απο τον πειραια την μερα που καηκε η παρνηθα.Αφιερωμενη στν gtogias και τον καπτα μακη

marina (5).JPG

----------


## gtogias

> MARINA και ολογον απο DALIANA εξω απο τον πειραια την μερα που καηκε η παρνηθα.Αφιερωμενη στν gtogias και τον καπτα μακη
> 
> marina (5).JPG


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση, με τιμά. Μια ερωτησούλα μόνο. Το 2007 δεν ήταν η μεγάλη φωτιά στην Πάρνηθα?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σωστα στις 28 ιουνιου.Και κερδιζεις gtogias αλλη μια φωτο εξω απο τη σαμο το 2006
marina (3).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MARINA στο ευγενες γκαζον  :Surprised:  πριν ακριβως 10 χρονια

5.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> Σωστα στις 28 ιουνιου.Και κερδιζεις gtogias αλλη μια φωτο εξω απο τη σαμο το 2006
> marina (3).JPG


Α, αρχίζει να μου αρέσει αυτό το παιχνίδι. Για να βρούμε και τίποτε άλλο.

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MARINA παραμονες της πρωτοχρονιας του 2008

marina.JPG

----------


## xidianakis

> Μαρσαντ ισχυει αυτο που ακούγεται οτι ενα δρομολόγιο του για ικαροσαμία θα το κάνει άλλο πλοίο της εταιρίας ?


με τα οσα εχω ακουσει απο πηγες μου, το μαρινα θα κανει ενα με δυο δρομολογα την εβδομαδα, απο τη γραμμη που προοριζαν το μιλενα... και η ομορφη γυναικα (μιλενα) θα αναλαβει αργα ή γρηγορα την γραμμη θεσ/νικη- ηρακλειο.

----------


## Leo

'Έχω χάσει τον μπούσουλα με τα δρομολόγια του Μαρίνα και του Μιλένα.. Το Μιλένα αντί να ξεκινήσει την γραμμή που πήρεστο τελευταίο ΣΑΣ πήγε στην ντάνα με τα παροπλισμένα...  :Confused:  Το Μαρίνα αλλού το περιμένεις αλλού βρίσκεται. Αν μη τι άλλο, όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε, κάνει ένα μετασονύκτιο ταξίδι τις Παρασκευές με άφιξη Σύρο το χάραμα του Σαββάτου.... ότι πρέπει για φωτογράφιση ανατολής!!

----------


## xidianakis

> 'Έχω χάσει τον μπούσουλα με τα δρομολόγια του Μαρίνα και του Μιλένα.. Το Μιλένα αντί να ξεκινήσει την γραμμή που πήρεστο τελευταίο ΣΑΣ πήγε στην ντάνα με τα παροπλισμένα...  Το Μαρίνα αλλού το περιμένεις αλλού βρίσκεται. Αν μη τι άλλο, όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε, κάνει ένα μετασονύκτιο ταξίδι τις Παρασκευές με άφιξη Σύρο το χάραμα του Σαββάτου.... ότι πρέπει για φωτογράφιση ανατολής!!


τι μας λες τωρα καπτεν!!! αγουδημος ειναι αυτος.. απο αλλου τον περιμενεις και απο αλλου σου ερχεται!.. παντως αυτο με το μιλενα ακουγεται πολυ εντονα και μαλλον πως θα μπει στη γραμμη που πρωανεφερα.

----------


## gtogias

Εμείς ξεκινήσαμε για την Χίο και στον Σαρωνικό συναντήσαμε τη Μαρίνα που επιστρέφει στον Πειραιά με φόντο τα παράλια της Αττικής, Ιούλιος 2008:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49943

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Χρονια πολλα στιν μαριναρα που εχθες γιορταζε!!!....αλα  ο  ο αγουδιμος να βαλει ενα σιμαιακει κατι τσπ να τι στολισει λιγο κριμα.. :Sad:

----------


## Karavostasis

Αγκομαχει σημερα η Μαρινα.Με 13 και 14 κομβους εχει βγαλει ολο το ταξιδι.

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΜΑΡΙΝΑ-Εξω απο τον Πειραια καθως το περναμε με το Blue star 2..!*

*P7280366.JPG*

*Χαρισμενη στον φιλο κ γειτονα f/b kefalonia*

----------


## opelmanos

MΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΑ ΛΕΥΚΑ

----------


## xidianakis

> MΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΑ ΛΕΥΚΑ
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50950


μια ΜΑΡΙΝΑ απο το παρελθον.. παλιες καλες εποχες!!!
πολυ ομοργη φωτογραφια! μπραβο opelmanos.

----------


## f/b kefalonia

> *ΜΑΡΙΝΑ-Εξω απο τον Πειραια καθως το περναμε με το Blue star 2..!*
> 
> *P7280366.JPG*
> 
> *Χαρισμενη στον φιλο κ γειτονα f/b kefalonia*



Ευχαριστω πολυ γειτονα!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## diagoras

> MΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΑ ΛΕΥΚΑ
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50950


 Φιλε opelmanos η φωτο ειναι απ τον εφοπλιστη ετσι???

----------


## harlek

Ταξίδεψα με το πλοίο, ακριβώς 16 ώρες Βαθύ-Πειραιάς, με Φούρνους, Ικαρία και Μύκονο. Για την πάρα πολύ χαμηλή ταχύτητα (14-14,5 μίλια) ήμουν προετοιμασμένος, οπότε δε θα παραπονεθώ.

Ωστόσο, η ΜΠΟΧΑ και η ΕΓΚΑΤΑΛΕΙΨΗ του πλοίου είναι πέρα από κάθε περιγραφή. Και δεν αφήνει κανένα περιθώριο για νοσταλγίες, συναισθηματισμούς ή συμπάθεια προς την "άτυχη" εταιρεία του.

----------


## opelmanos

> Ταξίδεψα με το πλοίο, ακριβώς 16 ώρες Βαθύ-Πειραιάς, με Φούρνους, Ικαρία και Μύκονο. Για την πάρα πολύ χαμηλή ταχύτητα (14-14,5 μίλια) ήμουν προετοιμασμένος, οπότε δε θα παραπονεθώ.
> 
> Ωστόσο, η ΜΠΟΧΑ και η ΕΓΚΑΤΑΛΕΙΨΗ του πλοίου είναι πέρα από κάθε περιγραφή. Και δεν αφήνει κανένα περιθώριο για νοσταλγίες, συναισθηματισμούς ή συμπάθεια προς την "άτυχη" εταιρεία του.


Λίγο πολύ λογικά αυτά που μας περιγράφεις και που ταξιδεύει θαύμα είναι

----------


## Harry14

> Ταξίδεψα με το πλοίο, ακριβώς 16 ώρες Βαθύ-Πειραιάς, με Φούρνους, Ικαρία και Μύκονο. Για την πάρα πολύ χαμηλή ταχύτητα (14-14,5 μίλια) ήμουν προετοιμασμένος, οπότε δε θα παραπονεθώ.
> 
> Ωστόσο, η ΜΠΟΧΑ και η ΕΓΚΑΤΑΛΕΙΨΗ του πλοίου είναι πέρα από κάθε περιγραφή. Και δεν αφήνει κανένα περιθώριο για νοσταλγίες, συναισθηματισμούς ή συμπάθεια προς την "άτυχη" εταιρεία του.


Μια απ τα ιδια. Πασχα 2008 επιστροφη απο Πατμο. Πατμος-Πειραιας μεσω Μυκονου και το καταφερε γυρω στις 15 ωρες. Ομως αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση ηταν η εντονη μυρωδια ειδικα στους διαδρομους με τις καμπινες. Και υπ'πψην οτι τοτε το πλοιο δουλευε κανονικα!!

----------


## Ellinis

> Λίγο πολύ λογικά αυτά που μας περιγράφεις και που ταξιδεύει θαύμα είναι


Θαύμα είναι σίγουρα για όσους δεν θα έβρισκαν δείγμα εισητηρίου αν δεν υπήρχε το καράβι αυτό.
Ας μου επιτραπεί το σχόλιο αυτό μιας και θεωρώ οτι έκφραση "και που ταξιδεύει θαύμα είναι" αποτελεί _μπηχτή_ για την αξιοπλοϊα του πλοίου. 
Και όλοι γνωρίζουμε πως η αξιοπλοϊα δεν έχει να κάνει με την κατάσταση του ξενοδοχειακού ή την χαμηλή ταχύτητα η οποία μπορεί να οφείλεται σε εντολές της διοίκησης για οικονομία.

Να σημειώσω οτι ταξίδεψα πέρσι για Φούρνους με το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ και συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω απόλυτα για τα περί εγκατάλειψης και αισθητικής παρακμής. Ωστόσο είδαμε όλοι φέτος οτι απ΄όπου αποσύρθηκαν Αγουδημόπλοια δεν εμφανίστηκε ούτε ένα καινούριο καράβι. Και όπου εμφανίστηκε κάποιο -και αυτό ίδιας γενιάς- μεταφέρθηκε εκεί δημιουργώντας κάπου αλλού μια έλλειψη. 

Για να μη φεύγω οφ-τοπικ, ας μην πετροβολούμε το κάθε ΜΑΡΙΝΑ που βγάζει τα κάστανα από τη φωτιά, αλλά αυτούς που κρατούν την ακτοπλοϊα σε συνθήκες 3ου κόσμου προκειμένουν να οφελούνται προσωπικά ή κομματικά.
Η κάθε ΜΑΡΙΝΑ θα φύγει μόνο αν δεν είναι αναγκαία, δηλαδή αν εμφανιστεί κάτι καλύτερο, και αυτό το καλύτερο δεν θα έρθει οσο η ακτοπλοϊα καθορίζεται από τα γνωστά-άγνωστα συμφέροντα.

Και για να αποφύγω το ξεφώνισμα που έφαγε κάποιος άλλος  :Wink:  τις μετοχές μου στον Αγούδημο τις έχω πουλήσει προ πολλού :mrgreen:

----------


## despo

Συμφωνώ απολύτως και βρίσκω αρκετά άκομψους χαρακτηρισμούς του τύπου 'απορώ πως ταξειδεύει ακόμα'. Προσωπικά και περσι και πρόπερσι ταξείδεψα και πολυ πιθανό και φέτος. Σε όλες τις γραμμές πρεπει πάση θυσία να υπάρχει και ο ανταγωνισμός, εστω και σε αυτή τη μορφή και ποτέ η εδραίωση του μονοπωλίου.

----------


## harlek

> Σε όλες τις γραμμές πρεπει πάση θυσία να υπάρχει και ο ανταγωνισμός, εστω και σε αυτή τη μορφή και ποτέ η εδραίωση του μονοπωλίου.


Καμία αντίρρηση σε αυτό. Αλλά ανταγωνισμός λέγεται όταν κόβεις το πρώτο σου εισητήριο, αφού πρώτα το Μύκονος γίνει sold out?
Κι εν πάση περιπτώσει, το γεγονός ότι ένα πλοίο είναι (έστω και κατ' ευφημισμό) ανταγωνιστικό, δε σημαίνει ότι παίρνει συγχωροχάρτι για τα σοβαρότατα κουσούρια που κουβαλάει.

----------


## Ellinis

¶λλο ανταγωνισμός και άλλο ανταγωνιστικότητα. Το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ σαφώς δεν είναι ανταγωνιστικό του Ν.ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ αλλά και μόνο η παρουσία του στη γραμμή *ίσως* να διατηρεί κάποια προσχήματα που ένα μονοπώλιο δεν θα σεβόταν.

Μακάρι να έρθουν νέα ανταγωνιστικά καράβια αλλά αυτά δεν τα εμποδίζει η παρουσία του κάθε ΜΑΡΙΝΑ.

----------


## sylver23

Δεν βλέπω να ανταγωνίζεται το Μυκονος το Μαρίνα.
Το Μαρίνα καλύπτει το κενο στον Αγιο Κήρυκο και τους Φούρνους καθώς και κενό λόγω μη ευρεσης εισητηρίου για την Σάμο.
Αν το Μαρίνα δεν ήταν στην γραμμή αυτή δεν θα μιλούσαμε για μονοπώλιο αλλά για καθόλου σύνδεση του Αγίου και των Φούρνων και ελλιπή σύνδεση (ακομα πιο ελλιπή δηλαδη) της Σάμου.

Αν και έχω ακούσει τα χειρότερα για το Μαρίνα απο γνωστούς που ταξίδεψαν εγω επιμένω να λέω οτι απο το ολοτελα καλή και η παναγιώτενα.

Οπως αναφέρθηκε και παραπάνω ολοι διεκδικούμε αλλα πλοία στις γραμμές του Αγούδημου.
Ο δρόμος ειναι ανοιχτός και τα σκυλιά δεμένα αλλα δεν είδα να ενδιαφέρεται κανείς.
Ορθά τα βάζουμε με την ga ferries για την τριτοκοσμική κατάσταση που επικρατεί σε κάποια πλοία της ,αλλα ας τα βάλουμε και με κάποιες αλλες εταιρίες που γράφουν πολλά νησιά μας εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι κυνηγώντας τις γραμμές φιλέτα**

Γραμμή φιλέτο τελικά δεν έχω καταλάβει τι σημαίνει.
Απο την στιγμή που κάποια νησιά έχουν τόσο μεγάλη ανάγκη και γεμίζουν άνετα ένα πλοίο πολλούς μήνες τον χρόνο πως γίνεται και κρίνουμε την γραμμή αυτή ως μη γονιμη ??
Παντα πίστευα οτι παίζουν και άλλα συμφέροντα αλλά ποια να ναι αυτά?(ρητορική ερώτηση)


υ.γ Δεν νομίζω οτι στο Μαρίνα κόπηκαν εισητήρια αφου εξαντληθηκαν του Μυκονος (ή ηταν περιορισμένα).
Οντως ένα ποσοστό επιβατών κοίταξε πρώτα με το Μύκονος αλλα σε καμμία περίπτωση μην το γενικεύουμε

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το καθε βαπορι εχει το κοινο του.Εξαρταται απο το τι θελει ο καθενας.Το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ειναι ενα ωραιο πλοιο ,αργο, το οποιο ομως προσφερει λογω χωρητικοτητος ενα πιο ανετο ταξιδι.Κατι τετοιο ειχε γινει με το ιθακη και το αφροδιτη στην συροτηνομυκονια.Και σιγουρα ηταν δυο διαφορετικοι τροποι ταξιδεματος μετα υπερ και τα κατα αναλογα με το πως το βλεπει ο καθενας και... τι μουρμουρα εχει απο τον θηλυκο πληθυσμο της οικογενειας

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Δεν βλέπω να ανταγωνίζεται το Μυκονος το Μαρίνα.
> Το Μαρίνα καλύπτει το κενο στον Αγιο Κήρυκο και τους Φούρνους καθώς και κενό λόγω μη ευρεσης εισητηρίου για την Σάμο.
> Αν το Μαρίνα δεν ήταν στην γραμμή αυτή δεν θα μιλούσαμε για μονοπώλιο αλλά για καθόλου σύνδεση του Αγίου και των Φούρνων και ελλιπή σύνδεση (ακομα πιο ελλιπή δηλαδη) της Σάμου.
> 
> Αν και έχω ακούσει τα χειρότερα για το Μαρίνα απο γνωστούς που ταξίδεψαν εγω επιμένω να λέω οτι απο το ολοτελα καλή και η παναγιώτενα.
> 
> Οπως αναφέρθηκε και παραπάνω ολοι διεκδικούμε αλλα πλοία στις γραμμές του Αγούδημου.
> Ο δρόμος ειναι ανοιχτός και τα σκυλιά δεμένα αλλα δεν είδα να ενδιαφέρεται κανείς.
> Ορθά τα βάζουμε με την ga ferries για την τριτοκοσμική κατάσταση που επικρατεί σε κάποια πλοία της ,αλλα ας τα βάλουμε και με κάποιες αλλες εταιρίες που γράφουν πολλά νησιά μας εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι κυνηγώντας τις γραμμές φιλέτα**
> ...


καλα τα λες συλβεστρο,ειδικα τωρα που εφυγε και το σαρδηνια βερα,αν δεν υπηρχε το μαρινα,εστω και υπο αυτες τις συνθηκες,το προβλημα θα ηταν τεραστιο στην περιοχη σου..στην παρουσα φαση αυτο που πρεπει να γινει στο πλοιο ειναι ενα ΓΕΡΟ καθαρισμα!!κατι που πιστευω δεν κοστιζει και πολυ! :Wink: ταξιδευε προ ημερων ο αδερφος μου προς πειραια με το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο και οι συνθηκες που μου περιεγραψε θα ελεγα οτι ηταν κυριολεκτικα τριτοκοσμικες..
οφ τοπικ>γραμμες φιλετα χαρακτηριζονται οσες εχουν μεγαλη κινηση σε φορτηγα πλεον!στο αιγαιο ως τετοια θεωρειται η γραμμη του ηρακλειου και μετα αυτη της χιου-μυτιληνης.

----------


## harlek

> Το καθε βαπορι εχει το κοινο του.Εξαρταται απο το τι θελει ο καθενας.Το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ειναι ενα ωραιο πλοιο ,αργο, το οποιο ομως προσφερει λογω χωρητικοτητος ενα πιο ανετο ταξιδι.Κατι τετοιο ειχε γινει με το ιθακη και το αφροδιτη στην συροτηνομυκονια.Και σιγουρα ηταν δυο διαφορετικοι τροποι ταξιδεματος μετα υπερ και τα κατα αναλογα με το πως το βλεπει ο καθενας και... τι μουρμουρα εχει απο τον θηλυκο πληθυσμο της οικογενειας


Όχι φίλε Ben, δεν έχεις δίκιο. Διότι κι εγώ είμαι υπέρ του παραδοσιακού, κι εγώ προτιμώ 1000 φορές Express Santorini από Blue Star Naxos, SuperFerry II αντί Ithaki, Κρήτη ΙΙ αντί Knossos Palace. Και μπορώ να σου πω ότι μέσα μου χάρηκα που δεν είχε εισητήρια το Μύκονος γιατί είπα "ευκαιρία για παραδοσιακό ταξίδι".

Όμως αυτό που αντίκρυσα ήταν απίστευτο. Βλέπεις αλλιώς το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ και το κάθε "Μαρίνα" όταν το κοιτάζεις από μακριά ή σε φωτογραφίες να ταξιδεύει ανέμελο με το πάσο του στο Αιγαίο κι αλλιώς όταν προσπαθείς να βολέψεις τον υπνόσακό σου πάνω σε δεκάδες γόπες, λάσπες και χυμένους καφέδες. Ή όταν πρέπει να κρατήσεις την αναπνοή σου για να πλησιάσεις τις τουαλέτες.

----------


## despo

Το 'Μαρίνα' σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν μπήκε για να εξυπηρετήσει μόνο τον Αγιο Κήρυκο η' τους Φούρνους, αλλά συνολικά τη γραμμή Ικαρίας-Σάμου, που φυσικά ενα μόνο πλοίο δεν μπορεί να βγάλει περα μες στο κατακαλόκαιρο. Απο 'κει και περα στην επιθυμία του επιβατικού κοινού να ψάχνει το 'γρήγορο' καράβι και λογικό είναι -καινούργιο πλοίο αλλωστε ειναι το 'Ν. Μύκονος', δεν μπορεί να αμφισβητηθεί αυτό- να τρέχουν ολοι να κλείνουν πρώτα σε αυτό και μετα σε οποιοδήπουε άλλο, το οποίο ειναι μόνο ενα και αυτό με 3 μόνο δρομολόγια τη βδομάδα, απο τα οποία παλι το 1 στις 01.00 τρομάζει τον επιβάτη που έχει μικρά παιδιά η' που ειναι καποιας ηλικίας. Γεγονός ειναι παντως οτι μεχρι και τη Δευτέρα τα γκαραζ και των 2 πλοίων ειναι γεμάτα και απο αυτή την υπόθεση ο χαμένος ειναι ολόκληρος ο Νομός Σάμου, αφου άλλες χρονιές στην περίοδο αιχμής υπήρχε 1 πλοίο για αποκλειστική εξυπηρέτηση της Σάμου, ενω τωρα κάντε μια βόλτα στο λιμάνι να δείτε πόσο κόσμο/ΙΧ σε καθε αναχώρηση φορτώνει το 'Ν. Μύκονος' μόνο για την Πάρο και δεν υπολογίζω βέβαια και τη Νάξο.

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Ενας τρόπος υπάρχει για να κερδίσει κόσμο στη γραμμή το Μαρίνα: 
Φθηνές καμπίνες. 
Οταν μια οικογένεια σχεδιάζει να πάει Ικαρία ή Σάμο ή να το αντίστροφο, έχει μεγάλη σημασία το οικονομικό θέμα. Ιδίως στους καιρούς που ζούμε. Αμα λοιπόν εγώ μπορώ  να ταξιδέψω ξεκούραστα (καμπίνα) και οικονομικά, για ποιό λόγο να πάω να τα "σκάσω" στο Νήσος Μύκονος; 
Απλά τα πράγματα.

----------


## speedrunner

> Παιδιά αυτή την στιγμή to AIS δείχνει το MARINA να πηγαίνει με 8,5 knots και το δείχνει ώρα τώρα!Μήπως μπορεί κανένας να με διαφωτίσει γιατί σκάλωσα?:???:


_Όπως ενημέρωσε πριν από λίγο το ΥΕΝ, μηχανική βλάβη παρουσιάστηκε στο ε/γ-ο/γ Μαρίνα κατά τον πλου από Πάρο για Πειραιά με 1.308 επιβάτες. 
Το πλοίο συνεχίζει το ταξίδι του με μειωμένη ταχύτητα.Αναμένεται να φθάσει στον Πειραιά στη 01.30 τα ξημερώματα του Σαββάτου._

www.marinews.gr

----------


## DeepBlue

Δοκιμές αυτή την ώρα στο σαρωνικό για το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μαρινα*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

ploio054.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στον Ben Bruce_

----------


## diagoras

Ισως απ τις πιο ομορφες του ΜΑΡΙΝΑ και του φορουμ γενικοτερα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> F/B *Μαρινα*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 
> 
> ploio054.jpg
> _Χαρισμενη στον Ben Bruce_


 
Grazie TSS APOLLON :Wink: Πολυ καλη φωτο!

----------


## nickosps

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία! Μπράβο TSS και Λέανδρε!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Καρτ ποσταλ φιλε απολλων !!!!Πολυ καλη!!!

----------


## Leo

Για τους συλλέκτες .... :Very Happy: , γειά σου Μάνο.... μια άκαπνη Μαρίνα  :Sad: 

PICT0062.jpg

----------


## crow

H Mαρινα πριν απο την μετασκευη που την εκανε αγνωριστη.



Πηγη. History of japanese car ferries

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Τελειως αγνωριστη ομως!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ergis

πολυ θα ηθελα να δω καποια φωτογραφια του βαποριου κατα την διαρκεια της μετασκευης του.....

----------


## MILTIADIS

γνησιο αδερφακι του ΚΡΗΤΗ(σουπερ ναιας)!θα το προτιμουσα αν ειχε μεινει ετσι.. :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> γειά σου Μάνο.... μια άκαπνη Μαρίνα 
> 
> PICT0062.jpg


Eυχαριστώ Κάπταιν να σαι καλά.Τι καίει φυσικό αέριο μήπως?

----------


## Leo

Τότε έκαιγε "πούπουλα" τώρα καίει κατακάθια...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μαρινα*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

scan 046.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Leo και opelmanos._

----------


## diagoras

Τι κουκλα η Μαρινα στα ασπρα.Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## opelmanos

> F/B *Μαρινα*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 
> 
> scan 046.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους Leo και opelmanos._


Αυτές είναι φωτογραφίες!!Ευχαριστούμε δάσκαλε

----------


## nickosps

> Τότε έκαιγε "πούπουλα" τώρα καίει κατακάθια...


Τότε έκαιγε πούπουλα, ΧΘΕΣ έκαιγε κατακάθια και σήμερα ΔΕΝ καίει τίποτα :Sad: ! Πολύ όμορφη στα άσπρα της!

----------


## basiaras 27

λαησπερα ειδατε τι εγινε με τα πλοια του αγουδιμου που κατασχεθικαν απο την τραπεζα.πανε ολα τα δρομολογια της ga ferries κριμα.

----------


## Naias II

Φίλε basiara για ότι αφορά την GA *εδώ
*

----------


## sylver23

Ας δούμε και δύο φωτογραφίες (με αλλαγή σε ασπρόμαυρες)το Μαρίνα να βουτάει στα κυμματάκια του Ικάριου Πελάγους έξω απο το ακρωτήριο Παπας.
Εγχρωμη φώτο μπορείται να δείτε εδώ


P8096832.jpg

P8096829.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Συλβέστρο!

----------


## xidianakis

> Ας δούμε και δύο φωτογραφίες (με αλλαγή σε ασπρόμαυρες)το Μαρίνα να βουτάει στα κυμματάκια του Ικάριου Πελάγους έξω απο το ακρωτήριο Παπας.
> Εγχρωμη φώτο μπορείται να δείτε εδώ
> 
> 
> P8096832.jpg
> 
> P8096829.jpg


φοβερες!! μακαρι να την ξαναδουμε ετσι!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜΑRINA μια φωτο απο το δεξαμενισμο του 1996.Βλεπουμε καθαρα τη ραφη απο το κοματι που φτιαχτηκε για να γινει η πρυμη τετραγωνη και να <εξευρωπαιστει>.Αν το κοματι αυτο δινει και καποια επιπλεον ανωση ας μας ενυμερωσουν οι ναυπηγοι του φορουμ.


newfilm (136).jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

Ποτε θα γινει ο πληστειριασμος για το _ΜΑΡΙΝΑ_ ειναι γνωστο?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ποτε θα γινει ο πληστειριασμος για το _ΜΑΡΙΝΑ_ ειναι γνωστο?



Βιαζεσαι!Κατσε να δουμε πως θα παει το πραγμα.

----------


## xidianakis

το πραγμα λεει πως μαλλον εχουν σωθει τα πλοια! το λεω με καθε επιφυλαξη αλλα η πηγη μου ειναι εγκυρη..

----------


## Leo

Η Μαρίνα με λευκή περιβολή στον Πειραιά 26.08.09, για τον opelmanos

----------


## Mythos

> Η Μαρίνα με λευκή περιβολή στον Πειραιά 26.08.09, για τον opelmanos


Gia 26.08.09 einai ligo diskolo na exei travixtei h fvtografia. Toylaxiston 3 Aygoystoys pio piso.  :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Έχεισ δίκο η σωστή ημερομνία είναι 26.08.06  :Very Happy: , συγνώμη για το λάθος.

----------


## opelmanos

> Η Μαρίνα με λευκή περιβολή στον Πειραιά 26.08.09, για τον opelmanos


Σε ευχαριστώ Κάπταιν για την ωραία φωτό.Να σαι καλά

----------


## nikosnasia

Το λευκό ΜΑΡΙΝΑ σε μια αναχώρηση του 2003 από το μεγάλο λιμάνι λίγο πριν αναχωρήσω με το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ για Χίο Μυτιλήνη.
Pict2003001.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Το λευκό ΜΑΡΙΝΑ σε μια αναχώρηση του 2003 από το μεγάλο λιμάνι λίγο πριν αναχωρήσω με το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ για Χίο Μυτιλήνη.
> Pict2003001.jpg


Μου φαίνεται οτί έχεις κέφια πάλι απόψε :Razz:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φίλε Νίκο σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την Ιστορική φώτο που ανέβασες!!Να είσαι καλά!
Για σένα η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του πλοίου,με τα σημερινά χρώματα του, σε μία αναχώρηση του για Ικαρία-Φούρνους και Σάμο στις 4/8/2009...
P8045962_52152492009.JPG*

----------


## Nikos_V

Η Μαρινα εν πλω 15/08/09.

P8150023_resize.JPG

----------


## nickosps

Ευχαριστούμε όλους του φίλους για τις πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες της Μαρίνας μας!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜΑΡΙΝΑ λιγο εξω απο τον πειραια, στο τελος ενος ακομα ταξιδιου.


trip 30-12-07 (61).JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μαρινα*...Πειραιας 24-10-2009.

PHOTO 165.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον Ben Bruce_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜΑΡΙΝΑ εξω απο την τζια τον χειμωνα του 1998.Αφιερωμενη στον TSS APOLLON.

marina.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Γεια σου Μαρινάρα αρχόντισσα! (Τότε :Sad: )

----------


## dokimakos21

Μαρινα το 2003 κοντα στην Τζια...

skan030.jpg

Χαρισμενη στον tss apollon k ston ben bruce...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Μαρινα το 2003 κοντα στην Τζια...
> 
> skan030.jpg
> 
> Χαρισμενη στον tss apollon k ston ben bruce...


_Φιλε dokimakos21  Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω._
F/B *Μαρινα*...Πειραιας 18-10-2009.

AIGINA 016.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MARINA 2006 για τους TSS APOLLON & Dokimakos 21 :Wink: 


MARINA (33).JPG

----------


## capten4

ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΖΕΣΤΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ !!ΤΟ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑΣ ΤΟ 2004,ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΨΗΦΟΦΟΡΟΥΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΛΗΜΝΟ!!ΣΤΟ ΡΕΜΕΤΖΟ, ΤΗΣ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΑΡΕΑ Ο ΚΑΠΤΑ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ !!ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ, ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΞΥΠΝΗΣΕ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ!!! (ΑΓΡΙΑ ΧΑΡΑΜΑΤΑ !!)


marina  2004.JPG

marina 2004..JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτος εισαι capten 4 !Tις περιμενα πολλα χρονια αυτην την στιγμη!Κατι ηξερα που σε ξυπνησα τα χαραματα!

----------


## Rocinante

> ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΖΕΣΤΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ !!ΤΟ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑΣ ΤΟ 2004,ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΨΗΦΟΦΟΡΟΥΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΛΗΜΝΟ!!ΣΤΟ ΡΕΜΕΤΖΟ, ΤΗΣ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΑΡΕΑ Ο ΚΑΠΤΑ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ !!ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ, ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΞΥΠΝΗΣΕ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ!!! (ΑΓΡΙΑ ΧΑΡΑΜΑΤΑ !!)


 Ρε αρχοντα και εσυ και αυτος που σε ξυπνησε δεν μας ζεστανατε σημερα. Μας τσουρουφλισατε με αυτα που ανεβαζετε. Πωωωω.. Τι ειναι αυτα;;;
Σας ευχαριστουμε και τους δυο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και που δεν εχει παει το μαρινα!Ειναι απιστευτο.Βεβαια το ROMILDA ειναι σιγουρο το βαπορι με τα περισσοτερα λιμανια που εχει παει σε ιονιο και αιγαιο

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MARINA εξω απο τον πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 2007

IMG_3902.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΖΕΣΤΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ !!ΤΟ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑΣ ΤΟ 2004,ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΨΗΦΟΦΟΡΟΥΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΛΗΜΝΟ!!ΣΤΟ ΡΕΜΕΤΖΟ, ΤΗΣ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΑΡΕΑ Ο ΚΑΠΤΑ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ !!ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ, ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΞΥΠΝΗΣΕ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ!!! (ΑΓΡΙΑ ΧΑΡΑΜΑΤΑ !!)
> 
> 
> marina  2004.JPG
> 
> marina 2004..JPG


Τι να πω capten4; Ενα τεραστιο ευχαριστω γιατι ειναι συλλεκτικες. Χτυπας λιγες φορες με εξαιρετικο υλικο, να σαι καλα!!!

----------


## nickosps

> ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΖΕΣΤΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ !!ΤΟ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑΣ ΤΟ 2004,ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΨΗΦΟΦΟΡΟΥΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΛΗΜΝΟ!!ΣΤΟ ΡΕΜΕΤΖΟ, ΤΗΣ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΑΡΕΑ Ο ΚΑΠΤΑ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ !!ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ, ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΞΥΠΝΗΣΕ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ!!! (ΑΓΡΙΑ ΧΑΡΑΜΑΤΑ !!)


Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για τα σπάνια ντοκουμέντα που μας χάρισες!

----------


## lavriotis

ΤΟ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ ΣΤΙΣ 7 ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΥ 2009

----------


## polykas

> ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΖΕΣΤΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ !!ΤΟ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑΣ ΤΟ 2004,ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΨΗΦΟΦΟΡΟΥΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΛΗΜΝΟ!!ΣΤΟ ΡΕΜΕΤΖΟ, ΤΗΣ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΑΡΕΑ Ο ΚΑΠΤΑ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ !!ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ, ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΞΥΠΝΗΣΕ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ!!! (ΑΓΡΙΑ ΧΑΡΑΜΑΤΑ !!)
> 
> 
> marina  2004.JPG
> 
> marina 2004..JPG


*Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Τάσο για τις σπάνιες φωτογραφίες που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας...*

----------


## thanos75

> ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΖΕΣΤΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ !!ΤΟ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑΣ ΤΟ 2004,ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΨΗΦΟΦΟΡΟΥΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΛΗΜΝΟ!!ΣΤΟ ΡΕΜΕΤΖΟ, ΤΗΣ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΑΡΕΑ Ο ΚΑΠΤΑ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ !!ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ, ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΞΥΠΝΗΣΕ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ!!! (ΑΓΡΙΑ ΧΑΡΑΜΑΤΑ !!)
> 
> 
> marina  2004.JPG
> 
> marina 2004..JPG


 Τάσο καλησπέρα
Ένα έχω να πω.  Την πρώτη φωτογραφία την έκανα ήδη set as background στο laptop μου.  Να'σαι καλά φίλε για αυτές τις ομορφιές...

----------


## lavriotis

Η  ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ 29-7-2005.

----------


## xidianakis

> Η  ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ 29-7-2005.


ιστορικη φωτο!... μακαρι να ταξιδεψει ξανα σε αυτη τη γραμμη!

----------


## nickosps

Μπράβο lavriotis! Και στα λευκά!

----------


## lavriotis

Η ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΟΡΙΣΜΟ ΤΗΝ ΙΚΑΡΙΑ 26-5-2006

----------


## opelmanos

Φίλε Λαυριώτη μας έχεις εντυπωσιάσει με τις φωτό που ανεβάζεις με τα Αγουδημόπλοια λευκά σε όλα τα θέματα και σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Mαρινα*...Πειραιας 29-11-2009. 

DSCN0808.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Ένα από τα Αγαπημένα μου, μαζί με το Ροδάνθη ! Περνώντας από το Δυτικότερο άκρο της Ικαρίας. Στον Ben Bruce και Capten4.

DSC03345.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MARINA απριλιος 2006 στον πειραια


MARINA (27).JPG

----------


## xidianakis

> F/B *Mαρινα*...Πειραιας 29-11-2009. 
> 
> DSCN0808.jpg


το πλοιο γερνει λιγο δεξια ή ιδεα μου ειναι?

----------


## hayabusa

εμενα έτσι όπως βλέπω τη φωτογραφία μου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι είναι πάρα πολύ φορτωμένο

----------


## Harry14

Ξεσαβουρωτο ειναι

----------


## marsant

F/B ΜΑΡΙΝΑ για τον Mike rodos

----------


## mike_rodos

Aχχχ τι να πει κανείς.... Φωτογραφίες από ελικόπτερο by marsant from santorini...! Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ φιλαράκο...

----------


## laz94

Δυο φωτογραφίες από μια καλοκαιρινή αναχώριση (18/8/2009) της Μαρίνας με την ευχή να το ξαναδούμε σύντομα να αλώνίζει το Αιγαίο... :Wink: 

Για όλο το nautilia και λιγο παραπάνω στους nickosps και marsant...

Φώτο 1

Φώτο 2

----------


## nickosps

Φίλε μου laz94 σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση και μακάρι η ευχή σου να γινόταν πραγματικότητα αν και τα πράγματα είναι πολύ δύσκολα...

----------


## lavriotis

Η ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ΤΟΝ ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟ ΤΟΥ 2007 ΜΕ  ΠΡΟΟΡΟΡΙΣΜΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΟΥ.

----------


## harlek

Αύγουστος 2009. Απίστευτη εγκατάλειψη από ένα πλήρωμα που εμφανέστατα ήξερε πως σήμερα είναι, αύριο δεν είναι.

m1.jpg
m2.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Την εγκαταλειψη σε αυτες τις δυο φωτο δεν βλεπω!

----------


## harlek

Aν ταξίδευες φίλε Ben θα την έβλεπες και με το παραπάνω. Και κυρίως θα την ένιωθες και θα τη... μύριζες!  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δυστυχως για σενα που δεν μπορεις να ποσταρεις την μυρωδια!

----------


## harlek

Αλίμονο Ben, για ποιο λόγο να θέλω να τιμωρήσω τα μέλη του φόρουμ τόσο σκληρά;
Πάντως επειδή είναι προφανές ότι ορισμένες απόψεις σε ενοχλούν, ας συνεχίσουμε να θαυμάζουμε το (σχεδιαστικά συμπαθές) σκαρί από φωτογραφίες!

----------


## xidianakis

> Aν ταξίδευες φίλε Ben θα την έβλεπες και με το παραπάνω. Και κυρίως θα την ένιωθες και θα τη... μύριζες!


ανεκαθεν μυριζαν τα Αγουδημοπλοια! η γνωστη καραβομουτζουρα.....

----------


## marsant

> ανεκαθεν μυριζαν τα Αγουδημοπλοια! η γνωστη καραβομουτζουρα.....


 
Εισαι πολυ λαθος....καραβομουτζουρα μυριζαν αλλα πλοια....και οταν ηρθαν τα πλοια του Αγουδημου αλλαξαν πολλα στο ταξιδι και για αυτο ονομαστηκαν επανασταση,το οτι μπορει να περνανε περιοδο παρακμης δεν σημαινει πως ηταν ετσι η εικονα τους.Μαλλον δεν τα εχεις ζησει τα βαπορια αυτα στα καλα τους.....

----------


## xidianakis

> Εισαι πολυ λαθος....καραβομουτζουρα μυριζαν αλλα πλοια....και οταν ηρθαν τα πλοια του Αγουδημου αλλαξαν πολλα στο ταξιδι και για αυτο ονομαστηκαν επανασταση,το οτι μπορει να περνανε περιοδο παρακμης δεν σημαινει πως ηταν ετσι η εικονα τους.Μαλλον δεν τα εχεις ζησει τα βαπορια αυτα στα καλα τους.....


εγω εννοω τα τελευταια 3 χρονια για το οτι μυριζουν τα πλοια. ειδικα οταν ειχε ερθει περσυ στο λιμανι του ηρακλειου η ροδανθη, ειχε δεσει εκει που δενουν τα παλατια (δεν γνωριζω κατα ποσο ξερεις γεωγραφικα το λιμανι του ηρακλειου) αλλα τελος παντων, στα 100m περιπου αισθανοσουν την οσμη.. το καλοκαιρι παντως που εκανα ενα δρομολογιο ναξο-παρο (ροδανθη) ηταν πολυ καλυτερη η κατασταση...  :Wink:

----------


## despo

Εγω πάντως που ταξείδεψα 3 φορές με το 'Μαρίνα' Αυγουστο και Σεπτέμβριο στο προτελευταίο του δρομολόγιο, δεν μπορώ να πώ βέβαια ουτε και τα καλύτερα, αλλά ουτε και πλήρη εγκατάλειψη. Ολα έδειχναν οτι όλα ηταν σχεδιασμένα για μια εποχιακή δρομολόγηση. Και οταν οποιοσδήποτε προγραμματίζει μία δρομολόγηση το πολύ 3 μήνες, δεν νομίζω οτι ειναι διατεθειμένος να ξοδέψει.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Και οταν οποιοσδήποτε προγραμματίζει μία δρομολόγηση το πολύ 3 μήνες, δεν νομίζω οτι ειναι διατεθειμένος να ξοδέψει.


 Σωστα..απο τη στιγμη που τους μεταφερει και''τζαμπα''χαρη τους κανει.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harlek

Το να πούμε ότι το πλοίο δεν φταίει σε τίποτα για την κατάντια του (όπως ειπώθηκε σε άλλο ποστ), έχει μια λογική. Αλλά τη μεταφορά "τζάμπα" που την είδατε; Δεν έχω την αίσθηση ότι οποιοσδήποτε εφοπλιστής θα ήταν διατεθειμένος να με μεταφέρει τζάμπα.
Να είναι άραγε τόσο αλτρουιστής που δέχθηκε να δουλέψει αφιλοκερδώς για να μπορέσω να γυρίσω εγώ από τη Σάμο; Πάντως η συμπεριφορά του απέναντι στους εργαζόμενους στην εταιρεία του, άλλα δείχνει.
Εγώ έδωσα κάπου 80 ευρώ αν θυμάμαι καλά για να ταξιδέψω μαζί με τη μηχανή μου. Το πρώτο που αντίκρισα ήταν κάποιον στον καταπέλτη να απαντάει σε μια κυρία που έκανε το λάθος να ρωτήσει με το καλημέρα
- "τι ώρα φτάνει στον Πειραιά;"
- "Λάθος ερώτηση κυρία μου. Εδώ είναι Αγούδημος"!!

Στη ρεσεψιόν κάποιος ρώτησε το ίδιο πράγμα. Η απάντηση ανάλογη, αν και με λιγότερο χιούμορ:
- "Και που να ξέρω εγώ; Τόσα λιμάνια πιάνει το βαπόρι!"

Στα "σαλόνια" με τις αεροπορικές, τα παπούτσια μου κολλούσαν στο απίστευτα βρώμικο πλαστικό δάπεδο. Για τη μυρωδιά δε θα μιλήσω, για να μην εξαγριώσω τον φίλο Ben  :Wink: 
Απόπειρα να βγάλω Sleeping bag στο κατάστρωμα. Απίστευτη βρώμα και εκεί, σε συνδυασμό με γόπες, χυμένους καφέδες, σκουριές και υγρασία.

Αν θυμάμαι καλά κάναμε 16 ώρες (πιάσαμε ικαρία, φούρνους και μύκονο). Που σημαίνει ότι δεν απέφυγα να επισκεφτώ μια φορά (ευτυχώς) τις τουαλέτες, οι οποίες ήταν σε κατάσταση πέρα από κάθε περιγραφή.

Δεν έχω τίποτα με το ίδιο το πλοίο το οποίο, υπό άλλες συνθήκες, θα μου ήταν συμπαθέστατο, ίσως και αγαπητό. Ευρύχωρα καταστρώματα και πολύ όμορφος ανοιχτός χώρος πρύμα (εκεί με τις ψάθινες ομπρέλες και την πισίνα-κάδο απορριμάτων).
Να πω λοιπόν ότι το λυπάμαι που κατάντησε έτσι; Οκ, το λέω! 

Αλλά όχι ρε παιδιά ότι μου έκανε και χάρη ο εφοπλιστής του που με κουβάλησε υπ' αυτές τις συνθήκες ενώ τον πλήρωσα! Αυτό είναι πέρα από κάθε λογική!
Μου αρέσουν πολύ τα πλοία, μου αρέσει να τα βλέπω και να ταξιδεύω με αυτά. Δεν έχω την ευκαιρία να το κάνω συχνά κι ίσως γι' αυτό δεν μπορώ να συγχωρέσω το γεγονός ότι κάποιος μετέτρεψε ένα από τα λίγα ταξίδια μου από ευκαιρία αναψυχής σε "βασανιστήριο".

Δεν αντιλέγω ότι στο παρελθόν το πλοίο παρείχε υπηρεσίες κρίσιμες για αρκετό κόσμο. Ίσως στα νιάτα του (όπως λένε κάποιοι) να ήταν και ποιοτικές. Σ' αυτές μπορούν να αναφερθούν όσα μέλη τις έζησαν. Εγώ ανέφερα τη δική μου εμπειρία.
Τέλος, αν το γεγονός ότι το Site είναι "καραβολατρικό" σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορούν να γίνονται αρνητικά σχόλια σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, θα ήθελα να το ξέρω και θα το σεβαστώ.

----------


## MILTIADIS

ειρωνικα το ειπα φιλε μου γι αυτο το εβαλα και σε εισαγωγικα..

----------


## harlek

> ειρωνικα το ειπα φιλε μου γι αυτο το εβαλα και σε εισαγωγικα..


Το παρεξήγησα. Εν πάση περιπτώσει ευχαριστώ για την αφορμή σχολιασμού που μου έδωσες!  :Smile:

----------


## manolis m.

Δυο καθολου ωραιες εικονες....

PB080321 (Medium).JPG
PB080327 (Medium).JPG

----------


## Tasos@@@

Και αλλη μια 'καθολου ωραια" φωτογραφια απ'τις 11/1/10... :Sad:

----------


## diagoras

Και αλλη μια καθολου καλη :Sad:  
PEIRAIEYS 031.JPG

----------


## erenShip

to teleutaio kalokairi sthn ikaria!:cry:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MARINA απο το 1996.Αναχωριση απο πειραια

film (338).jpg

Για ολους τους φιλους

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MARINA αφιξη απο δωδεκανησα το καλοκαιρι του 2000


scan0050.jpg

Για ολους τους φιλους

----------


## Panos80

> MARINA αφιξη απο δωδεκανησα το καλοκαιρι του 2000
> 
> 
> scan0050.jpg
> 
> Για ολους τους φιλους


 
Πολυ μπαταρισμενη δεν ειναι; Δε βλεπω πισω απονερα αρα αποκλειεται να ειναι σε φαση που στριβει και εχει μπαταρει.

----------


## xidianakis

> Πολυ μπαταρισμενη δεν ειναι; Δε βλεπω πισω απονερα αρα αποκλειεται να ειναι σε φαση που στριβει και εχει μπαταρει.


δικιο εχεις.... μπορει να ειναι απο τα απονερα απο καποιο πλοιο που ειναι μπροστα της... δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ομως....

----------


## Melis7

Πάλι καλά που έχουμε και τον Ben Bruce να μας θυμίζει τις παλιές, καλές στιγμές......

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Πάλι καλά που έχουμε και τον Ben Bruce να μας θυμίζει τις παλιές, καλές στιγμές......


Αυτο ξαναπες το φιλε Γιωργο!!! :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MARINA στη ροτα για βαθυ σαμου το καλοκαιρι του 2006

MARINA (44).JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για να δούμε μία φωτογραφία του Μαρίνα, από το Αύγουστο που μας πέρασε..Αφιερωμένη στους Ben Bruce,TSS APOLLON και Marsant.* 
P8045964.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Να ευχαριστησω για την αφιερωση και την ομορφη φωτο του ομορφου πλοιου

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

O φιλος Nissos Mykonos μας χαριζει παντα εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες!!! Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## nickosps

Ωραίος ο Nissos Mykonos! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Γιαννη να σαι καλα, κουκλα η Μαριναρα!

----------


## Karolos

_Κατάπλους στήν Ραφήνα, από παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide_1
_
11.jpg

_Κατάπλους στήν Ραφήνα, από παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide_2
_

13.jpg

_Κατάπλους στήν Ραφήνα, από παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide_3
_

16.jpg

_Κατάπλους στήν Ραφήνα, από παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide_4
_

18.jpg

_Κατάπλους στήν Ραφήνα, από παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide_5
_

22.jpg

----------


## Karolos

_Κατάπλους στήν Ραφήνα, από παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide_6
_
25.jpg

_Και τώρα να συγκρίνετε το Ρεμέτζο του Καπτακώστα. Που είναι το Superffery στήν πρώτη φωτογραφία και πότε ρύξανε καταπέλτη τα βαπόρια._

----------


## diagoras

Εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες φιλε Καρολε.Το σχολιο σου στην τελευταια φωτογραφια σου παρατηρησα κι εγω και εξεπλαγην.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες φίλε Κάρολε, μήπως θυμάσε γιατί είχε πάει Ραφήνα ?

----------


## nickosps

Το μπράβο φίλε Κάρολε τείνει να μην είναι αρκετό για αυτά που προσφέρεις! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## gpap2006

Η κατάσταση του πλοίου είναι πραγματικά αξιοθρήνητη. Έχει δεξιά κλίση, σκουριές, μεγάλα τρεξίματα παντού. Είναι σε πολύ χειρότερη κατάσταση από τα άλλα της εταιρίας.

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Η κατάσταση του πλοίου είναι πραγματικά αξιοθρήνητη. Έχει δεξιά κλίση, σκουριές, μεγάλα τρεξίματα παντού. Είναι σε πολύ χειρότερη κατάσταση από τα άλλα της εταιρίας.


Και είναι, αν όχι το τελευταίο, από τα τελευταία πλοία του κ. Αγούδημου που έδεσαν (παροπλίστηκαν)! Φαντάσου τα άλλα πως θα έπρεπε να ήταν! Τι να πω?? Κρίμα, κρίμα...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eιχε παει το 2004 για να παρει ψηφοφορους

----------


## Karolos

> Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες φίλε Κάρολε, μήπως θυμάσε γιατί είχε πάει Ραφήνα ?


BEN BRUCE                       Eιχε παει το 2004 για να παρει ψηφοφορους     

_Σωστός ο Ben._

----------


## thanos75

> Eιχε παει το 2004 για να παρει ψηφοφορους


 Ακριβώς και πιο συγκεκριμένα για τη γραμμή Αη-Στράτη-Λήμνος-Καβάλα (ουσιαστικά δηλαδή για τη Λήμνο)

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MARINA στην συμη στις 13 Δεκεμβριου του 1998.Πλοαρχος ο Καπτα Νικος Ραυτοπουλος υπαρχος ο πολυ γνωστος καπτα Θανασης Μπαντζιος και πρωτος μηχανικος ο Αχιλλεας Σοβαβτζης

scan0028.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Συλλεκτικές φωτογραφίες  από τον φίλο BEN BRUCE.Eυχαριστούμε πολύ.*.. :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

*...το καλοκαίρι τέλειωσε και η Μαρίνα έδεσε και παραμένει ακίνητη απο τότε...
Φωτογραφία πάνω απο το Νήσος Χίος,Παρασκευή 18 Σεπτέμβρη...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81825

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Μαρίνα σε μία από τις τελευταίες του αναχωρήσεις από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά το καλοκαίρι..Για τους φίλους vinman,BEN BRUCE και Κάρολος.*
P8045967.JPG

----------


## Karolos

> *Το Μαρίνα σε μία από τις τελευταίες του αναχωρήσεις από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά το καλοκαίρι..Για τους φίλους vinman,BEN BRUCE και Κάρολος.*
> P8045967.JPG


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση και ανταποδίδω, με μία φωτογραφία από την Ραφήνα. 
23.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω πολυ τους nissos myconos και Καρολος για τις ομορφες φωτο τους

----------


## nkos

ποτε εκανε ραφινα το μαρινα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το ειχαμε πει καποια post πιο πανω.Το 2004 ειχε ερθει να παρει ψηφοφορους απο την ραφηνα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜΑRINA επιστρεφει απο το δοκιμαστικο,μετα απο την ετησια ακινησια του 1998

new (293).jpg

----------


## gasim

H 'οικογένεια' του καπτα Μάκη, τη χρονιά που βάφτηκε στα μπλε.  Λες και είναι σχολική παρέλαση.

MYK_0043.jpg

----------


## marsant

Για παμε να γνωρισετε το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ απο μεσα

Γκαραζ

----------


## marsant

Διαδρομος καμπινων




2κλινη εξωτερικη

----------


## marsant

Θεσεις πουλμαν


Σαλονι οικονομικης


και αλλο σαλονι οικονομικης..

----------


## marsant

Σαλονι Α' θεσης


Reception


information

----------


## marsant

self service


Εξωτερικο καταστρωμα


συνεχεια με εξωτερικα καταστρωματα

----------


## marsant

η μια απο τις 2 πανεμορφες τσιμινιερες


εξωτερικος διαδρομος καταστρωματος


ανοιχτο καταστρωμα που σπανια συναντας σε πλοια νεας γενιας δυστηχως..


Ελπιζω να σας αρεσε το Μαρινακι, η πηγη για τις φωτο ειναι ferries.fotopic.net

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ καλη δουλεια φιλε marsant το μαρινα στο ξενοδοχειακο ειναι απο τα καλυτερα.Θυμαμε το 1995 ειχα πρωτομπει στο μαρινα και ειχα μεινει αναυδος απο την πολυτελεια και την αριστη διαριθμηση.Οταν το επισκευθηκα ηταν αδειο και το πληρωμα στην κυριολεξια εγλυφε το βαπορι μεσα εξω, καρπεξ και τετοια.Μετα απο μερικες μερες επισκευθηκα στην πατρα το αριστο superfast II.Σαφεστατα αλλος κοσμος απο μαρινα, ισως και απο το διαστημα, αλλα προς μεγαλη μου εκπληξη οι εσωτερικοι του χωροι, το μαρινα δεν το εφταναν με καμια κυβερνηση,πλαστικο δαπεδο κατω, ελαχιστες μοκετες που τοτε ηταν το απολυτο must, μικροι χωροι.Τα χρονια περασαν το μαρινα εχει αβεβαιαο  μελλον, ομως τα καλα εσωτερικα του χαρακτηρηστικα η αριστη μελετη του κυριου καραβατακη και οι προσωπικες πινελιες της ιδιας της κυριας ροδανθης αγουδημου,δεν τα πανε πισω, τα οσα ακουγονται (....ουσαν) περι βρωμιας, κοριων και τετοια που εγω βεβαια ποτε δεν τα ειδα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μαρινα*...Πειραιας 29-5-2010.

DSCN1476.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜΑΡΙΝΑ αναχωρει απο τον πειραια για αλλο ενα ταξιδι το τελευταιο του καλοκαιρι, με πλοιαρχο τον Φωτη Λαμπρινο.

IMG_6354.JPG

Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON, taso@@@ & marsant

----------


## marsant

Nα σαι καλα φιλε BEN,γκομεναρα η ΜΑΡΙΝΑ

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Nα σαι καλα φιλε BEN,*γκομεναρα* η ΜΑΡΙΝΑ


:shock::mrgreen: Eεεεπππ... Διαβάζουν και μικρά παιδάκια εδώ.... :mrgreen::shock:

----------


## opelmanos

> ΜΑΡΙΝΑ αναχωρει απο τον πειραια για αλλο ενα ταξιδι το τελευταιο του καλοκαιρι, με πλοιαρχο τον Φωτη Λαμπρινο.
> 
> IMG_6354.JPG
> 
> Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON, taso@@@ & marsant


 ΒΕΝ @Ωραία  η φωτό όπως όλες άλλωστε και σε όλα τα θέμα τα που ανεβάζεις.
Μαrsant@ Kαταπληκτικό το υλικό που ξέθαψες και θα ήθελα να βρείς αν υπάρχει και το ίδιο και για την Ροδάνθη

----------


## delos

Αναρωτιεμαι...πως θα ειναι αραγε σημερα αυτα τα πλοια στο εσωτερικο τους? Θα ηταν πραγματικα ανατριχιαστικο να μπορουσαμε να "ριξουμε μια ματια"....

----------


## Tasos@@@

> ΜΑΡΙΝΑ αναχωρει απο τον πειραια για αλλο ενα ταξιδι το τελευταιο του καλοκαιρι, με πλοιαρχο τον Φωτη Λαμπρινο.
> 
> IMG_6354.JPG
> 
> Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON, taso@@@ & marsant


Ακομα μια φωτο - εργαλειο απο το καταπληκτικο σου αρχειο φιλε Κωστα!Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ και επιφυλασομαι!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nikos_kos

η μαρινα στην κω το καλοκαιρι του 2008.. η ποιοτητα ειναι χαλια γιατι εινα τραβηγμενη απο κινητο

----------


## erenShip

αφιερωμένη στους kythnos, opelmanos, vinman, pantelis2009, nissos mykonos....κ.α. είναι λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι του Αγίου Κηρύκου, Ικαρίας τον αύγουστο 2009!

----------


## nikosnasia

Μιά φωτό του 1999.Λιμάνι Μυτιλήνης.Λευκό Μαρίνα Για όλους τους φίλους του και ιδιαίτερα τον marsant.
Pict1999114.jpg

----------


## marsant

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε nikosnasia,πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια και η ΜΑΡΙΝΑ κουκλα.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Αναχώρηση από το Πειραιά πριν από ένα χρόνο...*
P8045962.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> *Αναχώρηση από το Πειραιά πριν από ένα χρόνο...*
> P8045962.JPG


 Πολύ ωραία φωτό φίλε Γιάννη από άλλο ένα αδικήμένο πλοίο της ακτοπλοίας μάς  :Sad:

----------


## nikos_kos

Μαρινακι μου ομορφο!!

----------


## Karolos

karolos_0250.jpg

_Δεμένο στην Ραφήνα._

----------


## gnikles

> karolos_0250.jpg
> 
> _Δεμένο στην Ραφήνα._


 Πω Πω ομορφιές!!!!!!Τελεια Κάρολε.

----------


## Karolos

> Πω Πω ομορφιές!!!!!!Τελεια Κάρολε.


_Ευχαριστώ πολύ με την Καλησπέρα μου._
 

karolos_0252.jpg

*Αυτή χαρισμένη σε εσένα *  :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σπανιες και εξαιρετικες ποιοτικα να σαι καλα Καρολε!!!

----------


## Karolos

> Σπανιες και εξαιρετικες ποιοτικα να σαι καλα Καρολε!!!


_Captain  Ευχαριστώ πολύ, να είσαι και εσύ πάντα καλά._

karolos_0254.jpg

*Αυτή αφιερωμένη μόνο γιά σένα, με την Καλησπέρα μου.
*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να σαι καλα φιλε μου. Να φανταστω ειχες ολο το χρονο να την φωτογραφησεις κατα τη μανουβρα της μιας που δεν γυρναει με τιποτα!!! :Wink:

----------


## Karolos

> Να σαι καλα φιλε μου. Να φανταστω ειχες ολο το χρονο να την φωτογραφησεις κατα τη μανουβρα της μιας που δεν γυρναει με τιποτα!!!


_Κατάπλους στήν Ραφήνα, από παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide_1_ *(Πρόσεξε που είναι το Superferry ΙΙ )*_
karolos_0256_1.jpg

Κατάπλους στήν Ραφήνα, από παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide_2
karolos_0256_2.jpg

Κατάπλους στήν Ραφήνα, από παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide_3 _ *( Πού ήλθε )*_
karolos_0256_3.jpg

Κατάπλους στήν Ραφήνα, από παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide_4
karolos_0256_4.jpg

Κατάπλους στήν Ραφήνα, από παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide_5
karolos_0256_5.jpg

Και  τώρα να συγκρίνεις το Ρεμέτζο του Καπτακώστα. Που είναι το Superffery  στήν πρώτη φωτογραφία και πότε ρύξανε καταπέλτη τα βαπόρια.

_*Ελπίζω  να  σε  κάλυψα.*_
_

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τι ειναι τουτο Καρολε, δεν εχω λογια!!! Αν το συζητουσαμε δυσκολα θα το πιστευα και εσυ εχει την πιο τρανη αποδειξη. ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ, πραγματικα ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ διαφορα στη μανουβρα. Απιστευτες φωτογραφιες, απιστευτες συγκρισεις, πραγματικα σπανιες!!! Να σαι καλα φιλε μου!!!

----------


## nikos_kos

παιδια τα παραθηρα πανω απο τα παραθηρα της γεφυρας ειναι καμπινες???

----------


## captain

> _Κατάπλους στήν Ραφήνα, από παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide_1_ *(Πρόσεξε που είναι το Superferry ΙΙ )*
> _karolos_0256_1.jpg_
> 
> _Κατάπλους στήν Ραφήνα, από παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide_2_
> _karolos_0256_2.jpg_
> 
> _Κατάπλους στήν Ραφήνα, από παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide_3_ *( Πού ήλθε )*
> _karolos_0256_3.jpg_
> 
> ...


Απίθανες...Υπέροχες......Μοναδικές........Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ....!!!!

----------


## CAPTAIN PICARD

Τα παράθυρα και γενικά το κατάστρωμα πάνω από τη γέφυρα όντως είναι καμπίνες επιβατών. Τώρα εάν εκεί υπήρχαν και μερικές του πληρώματος δεν ξέρω. Κατά τη γνώμη μου το χειρότερο τμήμα του πλοίου όσον αφορά την εξωτερική του εμφάνιση.

----------


## Apostolos

Ειναι και η τεραστίων διαστάσεων σουίτα του Αγούδημου (εχω ακούσει για περίπου 100μ3)

----------


## CAPTAIN PICARD

Τώρα όσον αφορά τα ρεμέτζα των 2 πλοίων ας μην ξεχνάμε τις ελικτικές ικανότητες των βαποριών που φυσικά διαφέρουν και το γεγονός της μη εξοικείωσης του πληρώματος του Μαρίνα με το νέο λιμάνι (τη Ραφήνα εν προκειμένω). Αυτό φυσικά δεν αναιρεί το ότι ο καπτα-Κώστας ήταν κορυφαίος.

----------


## capten4

Πολλα χρονια πισω..πειραιας 1994, το μαρινα σε πρωτο πλανο....στο βαθος καποιοι θρυλοι....

----------


## capten4

αφιερωμενη στον καπτα γιωργη....ξερει αυτος....

----------


## thanos75

> _Κατάπλους στήν Ραφήνα, από παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide_1_ *(Πρόσεξε που είναι το Superferry ΙΙ )*
> _karolos_0256_1.jpg_
> 
> _Κατάπλους στήν Ραφήνα, από παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide_2_
> _karolos_0256_2.jpg_
> 
> _Κατάπλους στήν Ραφήνα, από παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide_3_ *( Πού ήλθε )*
> _karolos_0256_3.jpg_
> 
> ...


Απίστευτο πραγματικά! Να'σαι καλά Κάρολε...αυτά είναι ντοκουμέντα.  Βέβαια, διαφορετικά πλοία, διαφορετικές ελκτικές ικανότητες, διαφορετικοί καπετάνιοι, αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση οι φωτογραφίες μιλάνε μόνες τους!

----------


## sylver23

Το Μαρίνα στους Φούρνους Ικαρίας σε μια φωτογραφία του Κ.Α. Αργυρόπουλου που βρήκα στο Panoramio (google earth)

28640685.jpg

Kαι μία φωτογραφία δορυφόρου και πάλι απο το google earth στους Φούρνους

μαρινα google eart.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραιοτατα ευρηματα silver 23.Το μαρινα να θυμησω, μπηκε στην ακτοπλοια μας το καλοκαιρι του 1994 και ξεκινησε μεταφεροντας και φιλοξενοντας, αστυνομικους στην κερκυρα σε μια παγκοσμια(?) συνδιασκεψη.
Ζητω το μαρινακι!Φωναζε ο καπτα μακης οταν το πηγε για εγκαινεια στην κεφαλονια και τελικα ηταν το βαπορι που τον προβληματησε πιο λιγο απο ολα

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Κάθεται στο γνωστό σημείο του Πειραιά, περιμένοντας την τύχη της...

----------


## noulos

> Απίστευτο πραγματικά! Να'σαι καλά Κάρολε...αυτά είναι ντοκουμέντα.  Βέβαια, διαφορετικά πλοία, διαφορετικές ελκτικές ικανότητες, διαφορετικοί καπετάνιοι, αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση οι φωτογραφίες μιλάνε μόνες τους!


Να μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο ένας καπετάνιος έδενε σε αυτό το λιμάνι 1 με 2 φορές την μέρα για πάνω από 20 χρόνια και ο άλλος έκανε ένα έκτακτο δρομολόγιο!!!

----------


## Joyrider

> Ωραιοτατα ευρηματα silver 23.Το μαρινα να θυμησω, μπηκε στην ακτοπλοια μας το καλοκαιρι του 1994 και ξεκινησε μεταφεροντας και φιλοξενοντας, αστυνομικους στην κερκυρα σε μια παγκοσμια(?) συνδιασκεψη.


 

Ηταν τον Ιούλιο του 1994 στη Σύνοδο Κορυφής της Ε.Ε. στην Κέρκυρα.Η Ελλάδα ήταν τότε η προεδρεύουσα χώρα της Ενωσης.Το πλοίο είχε μεταφέρει όλο τον εξοπλισμό ασφαλείας της συνόδου και φιλοξένησε 400 περίπου άνδρες, αν δεν κάνω λάθος το είχε προσφέρει ο πλοιοκτήτης δωρεάν λόγω της πολύ καλής σχέσης του με τον Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου τότε.

----------


## Giovanaut

> _Κατάπλους στήν Ραφήνα, από παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide_1_ *(Πρόσεξε που είναι το Superferry ΙΙ )*_
> karolos_0256_1.jpg
> 
> Κατάπλους στήν Ραφήνα, από παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide_2
> karolos_0256_2.jpg
> 
> Κατάπλους στήν Ραφήνα, από παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide_3 _ *( Πού ήλθε )*_
> karolos_0256_3.jpg
> 
> ...


Φιλε Καρολε για αλλη μια φορα αψογος...!!!
Σ' ευχαριστουμε πολυ....!!!!

Αρε ακτοπλοϊα με τις συγκινησεις σου...!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ηταν τον Ιούλιο του 1994 στη Σύνοδο Κορυφής της Ε.Ε. στην Κέρκυρα.Η Ελλάδα ήταν τότε η προεδρεύουσα χώρα της Ενωσης.Το πλοίο είχε μεταφέρει όλο τον εξοπλισμό ασφαλείας της συνόδου και φιλοξένησε 400 περίπου άνδρες, αν δεν κάνω λάθος το είχε προσφέρει ο πλοιοκτήτης δωρεάν λόγω της πολύ καλής σχέσης του με τον Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου τότε.


Ειχαν ναυλωθει για αυτον τον σκοπο το KNOSSOS της MINOAN LINES εναντι 80 εκ δραχμων και το ολοκαινουργιο, απο μετασκευη, MARINA της GA FERRIES εναντι 100 εκ δραχμων.Ηταν και το POLLUX της  VENTOURIS FERRIES το οποιο παραχωρηθηκε δωρεαν.Βεβαια μετα το βαπορι πουληθηκε και εγινε THEOFILOS αφου η VENTOURIS FERRIES ξαφνικα(?) εχασε το ενδιαφερον της για χιο μυτιληνη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜΑΡΙΝΑ παραμονη πρωτοχρονιας 2008 

trip 30-12-07 (62).JPG

----------


## harlek

24 Ιουλίου 2008...

ma.jpg

----------


## leonidas

Στον Σαρωνικό τον Μάϊο του 2009  :Very Happy: 

DSCN2137.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H  πλωρη του MARINA ανημερα του Αγιου Νικολαου του 1998 μετα απο απαγορευτικο στο Αιγαιο.Πλοιαρχος ο τοτε εορταζων Νικος Ραφτοπουλος.

film (93).jpg

----------


## Panos80

> Στον Σαρωνικό τον Μάϊο του 2009 
> 
> DSCN2137.jpg


 
Τα παραθυρα πανω απο τη γεφυρα ειναι καποιο σαλονι ή καμπινες?

----------


## samurai

Ήταν το ρετιρέ του Γεράσιμου Αγούδημου!

----------


## Nikos_V

Το Μαρινα εξω απο το λιμανι της Ερμουπολης..........
Για ολους εσας!! :Very Happy: 

21.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

καταπληκτική !  :Surprised:

----------


## lissos

Μας έστειλες αδιάβαστους! :shock:

----------


## nostalgos

> Πολλα χρονια πισω..πειραιας 1994, το μαρινα σε πρωτο πλανο....στο βαθος καποιοι θρυλοι....




Μια και μιλάγατε για πλώρες, είμαι προκατειλημμένος αν θεωρώ "τοπ - μόντελ" τη ... μικρή ολλανδέζα, τη Γουλιελμίνα;

----------


## dimitris!

Οταν λές οτι ήταν το ρετιρέ του Αγούδημου τι ακριβώς εννοείς???Κάτι σαν σουίτα-δωμάτιο που άνοιγε μόνο όταν ταξίδευε ο πλοιοκτήτης? Πάντως ρε παιδιά το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο είναι πολύ όμορφο είναι κρίμα εδώ που έφτασε θα μπορούσε άνετα να δουλέυει 5-6 χρονάκια ακόμα...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜΑΡΙΝΑ προ 3ετιας στο λυκοφως του 2007

trip 30-12-07 (47).jpg 

Χαρισμενη στο καπτα Μακη και τα ωραια που μας χαριζε για 20 χρονια

----------


## pantelis2009

Πολύ ωραία φωτο φίλε BEN BRUCE :Wink: . Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Karolos

> ΜΑΡΙΝΑ προ 3ετιας στο λυκοφως του 2007
> 
> trip 30-12-07 (47).jpg 
> 
> Χαρισμενη στο καπτα Μακη και τα ωραια που μας χαριζε για 20 χρονια



_Kώστα καταπληκτική φωτογραφία !!! Είσαι απίθανος._

----------


## lissos

Το Μάρινα φωτογραφημένο από το Δήμητρα...

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το πλοιο εχει ξεπιασει, η ΑΡ γωνια του τακου στη Πρυμη ειναι πανω στη προβλητα και η ΑΡ βαρδιολα πανω στο _ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ_.
Το πλοιο αν δεν απομακρυνθει για καπου αλλου θα πρεπει να ξαναφουνταρει και να δεσει λεντιες και αν δεν γινει συντομα ισως ακολουθησει σοβαροτερη ζημια...

----------


## Leo

Στου κουφού την πόρτα ........
Έχουν βάλει ένα δυό ρ/κ stand by μπροστά στο ΚΛΠ, να κρατάνε μπόσικα. αλλά οι αγκαλιές ...... 

Και εντάξει αυτά είναι κατασχεμένα, παρατημένα, χωρίς πλήρωμα κλπ. *Εδώ* τι σου λέει αυτό? Ότι να 'ναι, τα Λιμεναρχεία είναι εδώ? Ακούει κανείς?

----------


## pantelis2009

Σιγά μην ακούει κανείς φίλε Leo. Ξέρει τι κόπο κάνανε να ζεστάνουν την καρέκλα. Σιγά μην βγούνε με αυτόν τον καιρό έξω και άμα κρυώσει ο κ...ς τους???? :Confused:

----------


## Karolos

> Στου κουφού την πόρτα ........
> Έχουν βάλει ένα δυό ρ/κ stand by μπροστά στο ΚΛΠ, να κρατάνε μπόσικα. αλλά οι αγκαλιές ...... 
> 
> Και εντάξει αυτά είναι κατασχεμένα, παρατημένα, χωρίς πλήρωμα κλπ. *Εδώ* τι σου λέει αυτό? Ότι να 'ναι, τα Λιμεναρχεία είναι εδώ? Ακούει κανείς?



Στου κουφού την πόρτα ........ Δύο πουλάκια κάθονταν και πίναν βισυνάδα :roll: :Confused: :evil:

----------


## pantelis2009

Μία εβδομάδα πέρασε όταν μας το είπε ο φίλος AegeanIslands, και  .....στους κουφού την πόρτα όσο θέλεις βρόντα, όπως είπε ο φίλος Leo. Η φωτο είναι στις 16/12 το μεσημέρι και οι λιμενικοί μάζευαν ήλιο. Ήλιο όμως έχει και η Σαμοθράκη και το Καστελόριζο και πολλά άλλα νησιά στην άγονη. Μήπως....λέω μήπως ορισμένοι εξ αυτών πρέπει να πάνε προ τα κει, μήπως και οι υπόλοιποι συμμορφωθούν. Τα 2 πλοία συνεχίζουν να είναι αγκαλιασμένα και αν συμβεί κάτι, να δω τι θα πουν οι ανευθυνο-υπεύθυνοι.
Μην πουν μετά ότι δεν το είδαν ή δεν τους το είπαμε :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΜΑΡΙΝΑ 01 16-12-2010.jpg

----------


## trelaras

Αγκαλίτσες και φιλάκια!!!!:-D

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ευτηχος το πλοιο ειναι ξανα στη θεση του.Οριστε μια σημερινη φοτο του πλοιου χαρισμενη σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου !!!  :Very Happy: 
IMG_2581.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Λές να με ακούσαν ή φοβηθήκαν για την άγονη :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy: .

----------


## MARGARITIS24

απλα ο καιρος ειναι στην αριστερη του μασκα κ ξαναγυρισε στην θεση του

----------


## basilis.m

> Μία εβδομάδα πέρασε όταν μας το είπε ο φίλος AegeanIslands, και  .....στους κουφού την πόρτα όσο θέλεις βρόντα, όπως είπε ο φίλος Leo. Η φωτο είναι στις 16/12 το μεσημέρι και οι λιμενικοί μάζευαν ήλιο. Ήλιο όμως έχει και η Σαμοθράκη και το Καστελόριζο και πολλά άλλα νησιά στην άγονη. Μήπως....λέω μήπως ορισμένοι εξ αυτών πρέπει να πάνε προ τα κει, μήπως και οι υπόλοιποι συμμορφωθούν. Τα 2 πλοία συνεχίζουν να είναι αγκαλιασμένα και αν συμβεί κάτι, να δω τι θα πουν οι ανευθυνο-υπεύθυνοι.
> Μην πουν μετά ότι δεν το είδαν ή δεν τους το είπαμε.
> 
> ΜΑΡΙΝΑ 01 16-12-2010.jpg


τι ωραια και οικογενειακη και συγκινητικη φωτο!

----------


## belamisst

ρε παιδια οι μηχανες του τη λενε

----------


## DimitrisT

26/6/2009 λιμάνι Πειραιά........
DSCF0709.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ στις 22-05-2009 όταν πλησίαζε στη Σαντορίνη, εδώ με φόντο την Καμμένη. 
Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΜΑΡΙΝΑ 09 22-05-2009.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ομορφη φωτο φιλε παντελη που μας ξανα εχεις τρελανει με τα φοβερα θεματα που ανεβαζεις

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MARINA η πλωρη του σε ενα ταξιδι στα 12νησα που ξεκινησε ανημερα του Αγ.Νικολαου πριν 15 χρονια με πλοιαρχο τον εορταζοντα Νικο Ραυτοπουλο


film (93).jpg

----------


## ithakos

Κρίμα έχουν λείψει αυτά τα βαπόρια.....προσέφεραν πολλά και έφυγαν άδοξα με τους περισσότερους να τα βρίζουν...

----------


## despo

Μπορεί να τα έβριζαν, τώρα ομως φαίνεται το κενό που άφησαν ...

----------


## ithakos

Είναι από τα πλοία που θα ταξιδευαν ακόμα...όπως τα υπόλοιπα του Αγούδημου,το Ερωτόκριτος,το Λισσός.....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

θα φτασουμε στο σημειο να αναπολουν ολοι επιβατες πληρωματα εταιρειες το ποσο εκμεταλευσιμα και τιμια ηταν αυτα τα βαπορια

----------


## pantelis2009

To αγαπημένο σε πολλούς ΜΑΡΙΝΑ στις 22-05-2009 ανάμεσα σε δύο μεγαθήρια πηγαίνοντας για Αθηνιό.
Για τους πολλούς φίλους του.

ΜΑΡΙΝΑ 11 22-05-2009.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Δηλαδή πιστεύεται ότι αυτό το πλοίο με τα τόσα χρήματα που είχαν πέσει πάνω του άξιζε να πάει για σκραπ;

μαρινα.JPG

----------


## despo

Φυσικά και δεν έπρεπε να πάει στο διαλυτήριο - είχε πάρα πολύ καλό ξενοδοχειακό, ομως μηχανικά θα πρέπει να ήταν παραμελημένο και βέβαια κουβαλούσε τις αμαρτίες του ιδιοκτήτη του. Τον Αύγουστο του 2009, την τελευταία χρονιά δηλαδή που δούλεψε είχε βγάλει τουλάχιστον 2 βλάβες. Η τελευταία είχε σαν συνέπεια προσωπικά να φύγω για τη Σάμο με 12 ώρες καθυστέρηση και οπως είχα αναφέρει σε άλλη ενότητα, στην επιστροφή που χρησιμοποίησα το ίδιο πλοίο έβγαιναν απο τη φουγάρο σπίθες, προκαλώντας την απορία σε πολλούς ανυποψίαστους επιβάτες.

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο είχε μηχανικά θέματα ισως απο την αρχή που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα. Δεδομένου της έκτασης της μετασκευής μια αλλαγή μηχανων θα είχαν αποτέλεσμα ένα τρομερό πλοιο... Οσο αφορά τις σπίθες στην καπνοδόχο ας πουμε πως ειναι πολύ συνηθισμένο φαινόμενο το οποίο έχουν αναπτύξει εις βάθος εδώ οι μηχανικάτζες του φόρουμ

----------


## despo

Προσωπικά πάντως δεν έχω ξαναδεί τα τελευταία χρόνια να βγαίνουν σπίθες.

----------


## Αγιος Γερασιμος

Αυτο με τις σπιθες λεγεται καπνισμος ωστε να καθαρισει η καπνοδοχος στυλη και να μην μαζευει καρβουνα απο τα καυσαερια και τυχον γινει αναφλεξη απο αυτα και δημιουργηθει πυρκαγια στο εσωτερικο του.ολα τα πλοια κανουν αυτο το πραγμα.εχει τυχει να το δω οταν ημουν ναυτολογημενος στο Νησος Μυκονος,βραδυ και να ρωτανε οι επιβατες τι εγινε και τι εγινε και η απαντηση να ειναι αυτη που εδωσα ποιο πανω.

----------


## despo

Σε ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία. Αφου έχει συμβεί και στο Ν. Μύκονος που είναι και νεότερο σε ηλικία, τότε όλα καλά !

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To ΜΑΡΙΝΑ απο οτι ξερω ειχε αλλαξει μπλοκ μηχανων στην ιαπωνια οποτε οταν ηρθε εδ ηταν πιο φρεσκα απο την ηλικια του.Τωρα δρομο 17-18 στα καλα του με τοσο σιδερο πανω του μαλλον καλα ειναι μην ξεχνατε οτι το αδελφο αμετασκευαστο ΣΟΥΠΕΡ ΝΑΙΑΣ τοσο πηγαινε

----------


## Apostolos

Α Μηχανικός που έχω κάνει μαζι, επι χρόνια στο Μαρίνα συνέχει αποκαλούσε το μηχανοστάσιο της "Νταχάου"...

----------


## karavofanatikos

5 φωτογραφίες που περισσότερο θα στεναχωρήσουν. Τις ανεβάζω μόνο για ιστορικούς λόγους. Είναι πάρα πολλές οι φορές οι οποίες καθόμουν και σκεπτόμουν αν τα πλοία αυτά έφυγαν τζάμπα. Τα έφερα απ' δω τα έφερα απ' εκεί δεν μπορούσα να αποφασίσω. Σ' ένα μόνο κατέληξα. Ότι δεν έπρεπε να φύγουν, όμως το κόστος επισκευής τους ήταν πολύ μεγάλο και ο καιρός του ρομαντισμού έχει περάσει! Μακάρι να ήταν αλλιώς!
SL386395.jpg SL386398.jpg SL386399.jpg SL386400.jpg SL386402.jpg
1/9/2011 (Απ' το Ποσειδών Ελλάς)

----------


## pantelis2009

Δίκιο έχεις φίλε Νεκτάριε. Πάντα ένα πλοίο όταν πάει για scrap, στεναχώρια και μόνο στεναχώρια φέρνει. Αλλά στην πορεία με φωτο που θα ανεβάσω δυστυχώς θα στεναχωρηθείται περισσότερο. Σ' ευχαριστούμε που τις μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Μαρίνα όταν στις 07/09/2011 είχε κάνει beaching στην Aliaga. Η φωτο είναι του φίλου Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ.

MARİNA  07-09-2011.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Aριστερά είναι το κουφάρι του REGENT SKY;

----------


## nikos_kos

Ρε παιδια τα παραθυρα πανω απο τη γεφυρα τι ηταν? καμπινες?

----------


## Apostolos

Το χουμε ξαναναφέρει. Η καμπίνα - διαμέρισμα του Αγούδημου!

----------


## Aquaman

Λιγους μηνες πριν τα τελευταια της.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MARINA το 2006 στην Σαμο

MARINA (40).jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Βομβαρδισμός από υπέροχες φωτογραφίες σε πολλά θέματα
Ευχαριστούμε BEN BRUCE !!

----------


## despo

Υπέροχη φωτογραφία απο τον φίλο Ben Bruce . Το πλοίο ήταν υπέροχο οταν ήταν κάτασπρο. Με τις μπλε ΄πινελιές' νομίζω οτι το κατάστρεψαν.

----------


## mike.giann

> Υπέροχη φωτογραφία απο τον φίλο Ben Bruce . Το πλοίο ήταν υπέροχο οταν ήταν κάτασπρο. Με τις μπλε ΄πινελιές' νομίζω οτι το κατάστρεψαν.


 ΟΛΑ τα αγουδημοπολοια ηταν πολυ πιο ομορφα ασπρα!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜΑΡΙΝΑ  ενα ξημερωμα του σεπτεμβριου του 2006

MARINA (56).jpg

----------


## Aquaman

> Υπέροχη φωτογραφία απο τον φίλο Ben Bruce . Το πλοίο ήταν υπέροχο οταν ήταν κάτασπρο. Με τις μπλε ΄πινελιές' νομίζω οτι το κατάστρεψαν.



Συμφωνω απολυτα.Οι τελευταιες φορεσιες του Αγουδημου ηταν απο τις πιο κακογουστες στο λιμανι!

----------


## Express Pigasos

To Μαρινακι σε 2 φασεις της ζωης του..
η μια το 2003 στη Μυκονο

MARINA 2003.jpg

και την αλλη αποχαιρετωντας μας μια για παντα

MARINA2.jpgMARINA.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ στις 13-07-2011 όταν ήταν δεμένο στον ¶γ. Σπυρίδωνα.

ΜΑΡΙΝΑ 18 13-07-2011.jpg

----------


## capten4

ΣΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ το 2004.....

----------


## Aquaman

Ειχε κανει και ραφηνα το Μαρινακι?1η φορα το ακουω!Παρεμπιπτοντως,φιλε capten4 ελπιζω να μην εισαι προληπτικος γιατι αυτο ηταν 666o post σου!  :Razz:

----------


## capten4

667...ειχε ερθει για να μεταφερει ψηφοφορους στην λημνο....

----------


## harlek

Κάπου είχε δημοσιευθεί ολόκληρη αυτή η σειρά των φωτογραφιών! Η πρώτη έδειχνε το Μαρίνα να έχει ξεκινήσει τη στροφή του και στο βάθος του ορίζοντα μια κουκκίδα! Η τελευταία έδειχνε το Superferry II δεμένο να ξεφορτώνει και το Μαρίνα να έχει... δώσει ένα κάβο!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Tο Μαρίνα μαζί με το Νταλιάνα στις 06/09/2011 στην Aliaga. Φωτο του φίλου Selim San και μέσο του Nautilia.gr τον ευχαριστώ.

MARİNA-DALİANA 06-09-2011.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mόλις έχει καταπλεύσει από Ιαπωνία.Ιδιαίτερα γιά τον φίλο Βen Bruce.MARINA.jpgMARINA_2.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Συλλεκτικοτατες φωτογραφιες απο τον φιλο BΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ!!!_

----------


## Aquaman

Ανηκει στην οικογενεια του Σουπερ Ναιας-Κρητη η ιδεα μου?Απο τις λιγες περιπτωσεις που το αποτελεσμα μετα τη μετασκευη ειναι ομορφοτερο απο το πριν..για τα γουστα μου τουλαχιστον!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Δεν ειναι η ιδεα σου ειναι συγγενεις πρωτου βαθμου!!!_

----------


## nickosps

Μαρίνα, Κρήτη-Σούπερ Ναιάς και τρίτο αδερφό το Ιεράπετρα Λ. με μικρές διαφορές.
Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες από τον φίλο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Mόλις έχει καταπλεύσει από Ιαπωνία.Ιδιαίτερα γιά τον φίλο Βen Bruce.MARINA.jpgMARINA_2.jpg


Δεν μπορείς να πεις τίποτε άλλο, γι' αυτές τις υπέροχες φωτο ............εκτός απο ευχαριστώ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Mόλις έχει καταπλεύσει από Ιαπωνία.Ιδιαίτερα γιά τον φίλο Βen Bruce.MARINA.jpgMARINA_2.jpg


Ευχαριστω πολυ τον φιλο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ για τις πραγματικα μοναδικες ενος αγαπημενου πλοιου μιας αγαπημενης εταιρειας που το μεταμορφωσε σε κυκνο

----------


## opelmanos

Βρε παιδιά ήτνα αδέρφια με το κρημνιοτισσα και το Αγιάσου?

----------


## despo

> Mόλις έχει καταπλεύσει από Ιαπωνία.Ιδιαίτερα γιά τον φίλο Βen Bruce.MARINA.jpgMARINA_2.jpg


Σπάνιες φωτογραφίες απο ένα πλοίο που η μετασκευή του κράτησε πολύ καιρό και θυμάμαι τότε οτι σε συνδυασμό με τις επιδοτήσεις που έδιναν, έβρισκαν και δουλειά οι διάφορες ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικές βάσεις του Περάματος.

----------


## Aquaman

> Μαρίνα, Κρήτη-Σούπερ Ναιάς και τρίτο αδερφό το Ιεράπετρα Λ. με μικρές διαφορές.
> Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες από τον φίλο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ!


Νομιζω και το Λισσος πριν τη μετασκευη ηταν μια επιμηκυμενη εκδοχη των σκαριων αυτων!

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν θα το έλεγα. Το μόνο κοινό με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ήταν η ιαπωνέζικη τύπου πλώρη αλλά και αυτή ήταν διαφορετική.
Τα ΑΓΙΑΣΟΥ - ΚΡΗΜΝΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ έχουν του ίδιου τύπου πλώρη αλλά και πάλι ήταν αρκετά διαφορετικά καράβια και σίγουρα όχι αδελφά με τη σειρά των τριών GREEN.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αυτά κ άλλα που δεν ήλθαν στην Ελλάδα ήταν χαρακτηριστικές κατασκευές ορισμένων ιαπωνικών ναυπηγείων ( Κοyo,Kanda κλπ) στις αρχές του '70. ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΡΗΜΝΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ κ ΑΓΙΑΣΣΟΥ είχαν με τα δύο Green ίδιο σκάφος,παρόμοια υπερδομή αλλά άλλες μηχανές.Ο γενάρχης τους ήταν το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ του Λελάκη.Εννοείται χωρίς να είναι ούτε κονταδελφά σε αυτή την γενική κατηγορία ανήκαν τα ΜΙΛΕΝΑ/ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ,τα DAME M./GRACE M.,τα POSEIDON /ΛΙΣΣΟΣ,ίσως να μου διαφεύγει κ κάποιο άλλο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜΑΡΙΝΑ το μπαλκονι κατω απο την γεφυρα.Ουσιαστικα ηταν μονο για ομορφια αφου δεν υπηρχε προσβαση απο τα σαλονια παρα μονο απο την σκαλα που κατεβαινε απο την αριστερη βαρδιολα, που ηταν κλειστη για τον κοσμο

σάρωση0200.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αλλά εσύ είχες πρόσβαση.........ατιμούλικο και έτσι το είδαμε απο κοντά και μεις. :Fat:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Αλλά εσύ είχες πρόσβαση.........ατιμούλικο και έτσι το είδαμε απο κοντά και μεις.


Για τον Α ή Β λογο ημουν ο pantelis 2009 των  αγουδημοπλοιων :Fat:  , εκτος του μηχανοστασιου του Ροδανθη μεχρι το 2007

----------


## despo

PHOTO 004 despo MARINA.jpgPHOTO 005 despo MARINA.jpgΜπαίνοντας στο Καρλόβασι στην άσπρη του 'φορεσιά', οπως αλλωστε το είχαμε συνηθίσει και τα περισσότερα χρόνια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο-αναμνήσεις και σ' ευχαριστούμε φίλε despo.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Μαρινα στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1994, δεχεται τις τελευταιες πινελιες λιγο πριν το ξεκινημα  της καριερας του στην Ακτοπλοια μας

_Marina Piraeus 1994.jpg

----------


## captain sot

Tι μου θύμισες τώρα..... περασμένες όμως εποχές.

----------


## opelmanos

> _To  Μαρινα στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1994, δεχεται τις τελευταιες πινελιες λιγο πριν το ξεκινημα  της καριερας του στην Ακτοπλοια μας
> 
> _Marina Piraeus 1994.jpg


Μόνο εσύ μας προσφέρεις τέτοιες συγκινήσεις :Surprised:

----------


## despo

Ωραίες, αξέχαστες στιγμές μας θυμίζεις φίλε Απόλλων.

----------


## idrohoos

Τό ΜΑΡΙΝΑ στίς 25-3-2005 στόν Αγιο κήρυκο.

ΜΑΡΙΝΑ 25-3-05 ..jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παρα πολυ ωραια φωτο!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Μαρινα εν πλω σε μια πρυμνια ποζα το καλοκαιρι του 1998  

_Marina 1998.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ομορφη φωτο.το Μαρινα τοτε ηταν ισως το πιο πολυτελες της ακτοπλοιας

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ όταν στις 22-05-2009 πλησίαζε στη Σαντορίνη με φόντο την Καμένη.
Για BEN BRUCE, T.S.S. APOLLON, despo, idrohoos, opelmanos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΜΑΡΙΝΑ 13 22-05-2009.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Μια φορά ανέβηκα σ' αυτο το βαπόρι με απαγορευτικό στην Καβάλα και είχαμε και χιόνια. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορεσα να το ταξιδέψω.
Ήτανε να το ταξιδέψω τις πρώτες μέρες του 2005 από Λήμνο για Καβάλα, αλλά ένα δυσάρεστο οικογενειακό γεγονός με ανάγκασε να πάρω Πρωτοχρονιά το αεροπλάνο.

Μία και μόνο μία φορά ταξίδεψα με πλοίο του Μάκη Αγούδημου και αυτό ήταν το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ, ανήμερα Χριστούγεννα του 2004, με αναχώρηση στις 17.00 για Λήμνο. Απο το deck του πλοίου είδα για τελευταία φορά τον παππού μου ζωντανό. Ακόμη και τι μουσική άκουγα στο ταξίδι θυμαμαι.

Χωρίς να έχω ανέβει ποτε σε αυτές, λατρεύω τις βαρδιόλες του ΜΑΡΙΝΑ.
Να είναι χάραμα στο Αιγαίο, να φοράς αντιανεμικό και να απολαμβάνεις διπλό ελληνικό καφέ σε αυτά τα μπαλκόνια...  τι άλλλο να ζητα κανείς   :Smile:  ...????

----------


## despo

> Το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ όταν στις 22-05-2009 πλησίαζε στη Σαντορίνη με φόντο την Καμένη.
> Για BEN BRUCE, T.S.S. APOLLON, despo, idrohoos, opelmanos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


Ευχαριστώ φίλε Παντελή για τη φωτογραφία. Μέχρι και τα τελευταία δρομολόγια που έκανε το 2009, ήμουνα πιστός πελάτης ...

----------


## CAPTAIN PICARD

To ΜΑΡΙΝΑ στο Βαθύ της Σάμου το Σεπτέμβριο του 2005 λίγο πριν αναχωρήσει (με εμένα ως επιβάτη) για τον Πειραιά.ΜΑΡΙΝΑ 2.jpg

----------


## Takerman

> Να είναι χάραμα στο Αιγαίο, να φοράς αντιανεμικό και να απολαμβάνεις διπλό ελληνικό καφέ σε αυτά τα μπαλκόνια...  τι άλλλο να ζητα κανείς   ...????


Αυτό ακριβώς. Από τις απολαύσεις της ζωής. Αν ζητούσα κάτι άλλο, αυτό θα ήταν ο καφές να ήταν από γκαζάκι.  :Fat:

----------


## CAPTAIN PICARD

Με το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ είχα ταξιδέψει 2 φορές-την πρώτη το 2005 από Σάμο για Πειραιά (από όπου και η παραπάνω φωτογραφία ) και τη δεύτερη από Πειραιά για Ρόδο το 2006 με ενδιάμεσες προσεγγίσεις σε Κάλυμνο, Κω, Νίσυρο, Τήλο και Σύμη. Το δεύτερο ταξίδι ήταν ίσως το πιο όμορφο που έχω κάνει στο Αιγαίο: μία η ώρα το μεσημέρι αναχώρηση από το μεγάλο λιμάνι, το απόγευμα παράλλαξη ακρωτηρίου Κέφαλος της Κύθνου και Βελοστάσι της Σύρου και σούρουπο πάνω από το Σταυρό της Νάξου. Την επόμενη ξύπνησα λίγο πριν την πανέμορφη Σύμη όπου εντύπωση μου έκανε πόσο οριακές ήταν οι διαστάσεις του πλοίου για αυτό το λιμάνι και 11 παρά τέταρτο στη Ρόδο. Στιγμές απόλυτης καραβολατρείας που τα Αγουδημόπλοια προσέφεραν οπωσδήποτε! Η ταχύτητά μας δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνούσε τους 16 κόμβους ενώ σε πολλές γωνιές των εσωτερικών χώρων και των καταστρωμάτων είχε αρχίσει να φαίνεται μια σχετική εγκατάλειψη. Θετική εντύπωση μου έκαναν η μεγάλη έκταση των εξωτερικών καταστρωμάτων με την πισίνα και τις ψάθινες ομπρέλες και ένα σαλόνι με τραπεζάκια και καθίσματα από μπαμπού. Αρνητική εντύπωση προκαλούσε ένα σαλόνι με αεροπορικά καθίσματα ανάμεσα από τις τσιμινιέρες που ήταν σκοτεινό χωρίς τηλεοράσεις και το δάπεδο χαραγμένο. Σχετικά με την εξωτερική εμφάνιση το μάτι κάπου πόναγε με το κατάστρωμα με καμπίνες πάνω από τη γέφυρα ενώ εμφανής ήταν και η προσπάθεια των ναυπηγών που ανέλαβαν τη μετασκευή να κρύψουν την ιαπωνική καταγωγή του πλοίου κρίνοντας από τη μορφή της πλώρης, του καθρέφτη και της πρύμης. Επισυνάπτω μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του πλοίου από τα φανάρια του Πειραιά στις 17 Αυγούστου του 2006 που είχε δημοσιευθεί και στον <<Ε>>.ΜΑΡΙΝΑ 1.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

Οι φώτο και η περιγραφή πανέμορφα...




> Αυτό ακριβώς. Από τις απολαύσεις της ζωής. Αν ζητούσα κάτι άλλο, αυτό θα ήταν ο καφές να ήταν από γκαζάκι.


Όλα τα λεφτά  :Wink:  Πως σε νιώθω...

----------


## yoR

http://www.lifo.gr/lifoland/magic-circus/32058

----------


## Takerman

Tραβηγμένες από το Εξπρές Σαντορίνη το 1995

marina 1995.jpgmarina2 1995.jpg

Photos: Robert Brink

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ομορφες φωτο με το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ να μετρα ουτε ενα χρονο υπηρεσιας στα Ελληνικα νερα και απο την ολικη-ριζικη μετασκευη του

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  ΜΑΡΙΝΑ εν πλω σε  μια συναντηση ιστορικων πλεον σκαριων τον Ιουλιο του 1998, στην οποια συμμετειχαν στο βαθος και αριστερα της φωτογραφιας ενα εκ των Καντια η Ρεθυμνον το Μαρινα το Σουπερ Ναιας και το Ναιας ΙΙ απο  το οποιο τραβηχτηκε και η φωτογραφια

_Marina 1998.jpgMarina 1998_b.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Απίθανη συγκέντρωση πλοίων. Τώρα ζήτημα είναι άμα πετύχεις άλλο καράβι στο δρόμο... 
Ενδιαφέρουσα και η σύγκριση ΜΑΡΙΝΑν- ΣΟΥΠΕΡ ΝΑΪΑΣ που όταν φτιάχτηκαν στην Ιαπωνία ήταν κονταδελφά.

----------


## nickosps

Καλημέρα! Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες! Επίσης, επειδή το έχω ψάξει το θέμα, το Μαρίνα και το Super Naias ήταν "αδελφά", ενώ το Ιεράπετρα Λ. που ναυπηγήθηκε λίγο αργότερα πάνω στο ίδιο σχέδιο, είχε κάποιες διαφορές.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ  αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1996 

_Marina Piraeus 1996.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Moναδικο ΜΑΡΙΝΑ απο τον φιλο TSS APOLLON!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Tο ΜΑΡΙΝΑ στην μπουκα του λιμανιου της Τηνου

_ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Μαρίνα στις 26.10.11 σε φωτογραφία που μου είχε στείλει ο φίλος Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ.

Marina  26.10.11.jpg
Για όλους τους φίλους που το θυμούνται.

----------


## Takerman

ΜΑΡΙΝΑ.jpg ΜΑΡΙΝΑ2 ΣΥΡΟΣ.jpg

Μια δεκαετία πριν στη Σύρο......


Photos: Robert Brink

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραιες φωτο, ωραιο πλοιο, και απο οτι βλεπω ωραια κοντινη κυκλαδιτικη μανουβρα

----------


## Takerman

Λίγα χρόνια πριν την καταιγίδα, το 2005, τότε που έδειχναν(?) όλα καλά.

marina2 2005.jpg marina 2005.jpg

Για τον ΒΕΝ.

----------


## BOBKING

απόλαυση............... Ombord. πηγή  faktaomfartyg δείτε το  :Fat:   ωραίες   εποχές

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> απόλαυση............... Ombord. πηγή  faktaomfartyg δείτε το   ωραίες   εποχές


Το 2004 το απόλαυσα σε ένα ταξίδι 19 ωρών Πειραιά-Σύμη. :Fat:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΜΑΡΙΝΑ.jpg 21/8/08

----------


## georgepap

Παιδιά μήπως γνωρίζουμε αν υπάρχει το deck plan του πλοιου??

----------


## pantelis2009

To *Μαρίνα* με φόντο την Καμένη *πλησιάζοντας τον Αθηνιό* στις 22/05/2009. Φωτογραφία από το αρχείο μου.

ΜΑΡΙΝΑ-09-22-05-2009.jpg

----------

